# Lisa Eldridge Rings



## silver_horizon

Hi all,
so Lisa Eldridge has recently released her Ring Collection. 
I was wondering if someone has bought one or has some pictures wearing them? 
Also, what are your thoughts on them?
I'm thinking about purchasing one and need some more details


----------



## ale1987

I've been thinking about purchasing one as well! I'm sad that the ring I want is currently sold out, and I am eagerly waiting for them to be restocked. 

Here is a Youtube review by the vlogger Elle Florence that you might find helpful: .


----------



## Deleted member 629947

At first I thought: “well, pretty but way overpriced collection of glass beads set in silver/gold. She CAN sell that just because she’s a celebrity now... anyway reminds me of Baccarat and Pomellato rings.” But then I read a bit about Lisa’s idea behind her collection and I liked what I found out. All the rings are cute and I love the fact they look like candy  I’m beginning to think I really NEED one lol
If you’re in London, they are being sold at Dover Street Market...


----------



## silver_horizon

Thank you for the replies! I'm not based in the UK or any country where it's sold in a store unfortunately...I found a few pictures online, but not many. I was just somehow expecting more posts about it and reviews.
I think I'm going for an oval ring. First I thought they might be too small, but the above shared yt video and a recently added picture of Kate Winslet wearing a cushion cut (which seemed really big ) made me consider an oval one might work for me. If I only knew which colour... I like the Kate, but I'm not a fan of silver jewelry. So it's gonna be the Isabella or the Elizabeth...


----------



## Deleted member 629947

silver_horizon said:


> Thank you for the replies! I'm not based in the UK or any country where it's sold in a store unfortunately...I found a few pictures online, but not many. I was just somehow expecting more posts about it and reviews.
> I think I'm going for an oval ring. First I thought they might be too small, but the above shared yt video and a recently added picture of Kate Winslet wearing a cushion cut (which seemed really big ) made me consider an oval one might work for me. If I only knew which colour... I like the Kate, but I'm not a fan of silver jewelry. So it's gonna be the Isabella or the Elizabeth...


Went to the Dover St Market today and tried on the cushion cut rings in silver and gold. They didn’t have the ovals though I’m told the gem is significantly smaller. So, the ring is beautiful irl and cushion cut substantial size. I have big hands and the gems were big but not as big as in standard cocktail rings. Defo stackable. I couldn’t take a photo because I was in a hurry but what you can see on Instagram or YouTube is close to reality.


----------



## thewildraven

silver_horizon said:


> Thank you for the replies! I'm not based in the UK or any country where it's sold in a store unfortunately...I found a few pictures online, but not many. I was just somehow expecting more posts about it and reviews.
> I think I'm going for an oval ring. First I thought they might be too small, but the above shared yt video and a recently added picture of Kate Winslet wearing a cushion cut (which seemed really big ) made me consider an oval one might work for me. If I only knew which colour... I like the Kate, but I'm not a fan of silver jewelry. So it's gonna be the Isabella or the Elizabeth...


I know a resale value isn’t sometimes what people care about. However I doubt very much whether you would get even a 10th of what you paid for them...she is popular on YouTube and is a well known MA but her name isn’t enough to demand a good resell value. Her original rings were made by William Welstead who she is now collaborating with for this collection. The stones aren’t particularly valuable but the rings are so pricey,  £1500  for the Isabella (garnet’ and the Elizabeth( Iolite quartz) some of the prices go up to £5000 ... I appreciate the story of where they are made .. but that’s not enough for me to think that are value for money .. but having said that it of course is totally your choice


----------



## silver_horizon

the prices for tourmaline and emerald are pretty accurate though. if you compare it to brands like marie-hélène de taillac and william welstead etc.
the other ones i'm not sure. but natural stones are more expensive and the price for gold is high. but the resell value of rings isn't that great i guess. my mother's diamonds rings for example would never get the price they once were bought for.
but still. it's def not cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Don’t know if OP is still interested in this topic but just wanted to share that I’m now a proud owner of silver meena ring  it’s coming in a few days and I’ll post it here. 
As to the resale value...I was told by SA at Dover Street Market, who also stocks William Welstead, that in his opinion WW should not be collaborating on similar rings to the ones he makes for at least twice the price. Reason being that the value and uniqueness of his rings is undermined. Personally I don’t agree and think that LE’s rings are actually more desirable because of WW’s esteem. I think LE’s jewellery has potential to hold its value.
I’m happy that I can own a beautiful ring for less than if it was made and sold by WW under his brand.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

As promised The Meena in silver. What a lovely ring and goes so perfect with my summer tan 
I definitely want more now!


----------



## CJKSA

@B4gl4dy, thx so much for the pic!  It's always good to see "real" pics instead of the glossy promo pics.  

I want those rings more, now... missed the last restock and waiting for the next one!


----------



## Emanuella

I am a huge fan of Lisa's new rings. But the price point she has is not for everyone. Specially for me. found an exact match on ETSY for a little affordable price. I ordered and was blown away by the quality. https://etsy.me/2MfUYQc 
I love my Lavender quartz similar to The Betty one.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

The Grace cushion cut for comparison...
(I can’t seem to stop buying them and next batch coming up in October!)


----------



## CJKSA

@B4gl4dy, wow, that's pretty!  I haven't been looking at the square ones at all, but now I am seriously tempted.  That color is very nice.  Usually am not a fan of topaz, but that one, it's really nice icy blue.  She's right, very Grace Kelly-esque!  I am liking these old cuts more and more.  

@Emanuella, yes, I've been eyeing Urban Carats too.  I'm still saving all my pennies for a Lisa Eldridge one, but I must say that Lavender quartz you picked truly looks very true to Lisa's.  It's a great looking ring!


----------



## silver_horizon

omg, i couldn't get my hands on one yet. they look gorgeous! the topas just isn't my colour, but the meena is stunning. restock is in ocotber?! i'm still deliberating which one to get. i recently purchased a smaller emerald chain ring. so maybe red, yellow or even the dark blue which mesmerizes me...thank you for the pictures! you're so lucky you could grab two


----------



## shinyshiny

I thought I'd post my experience with Lisa Eldridge Rings in case it's useful to you. 

I purchased the Anderson oval recently and was giving it a clean when I noticed some small scratches under the surface of the stone. I was horrified and panicked (they weren't there when I bought the ring!) so I contacted Lisa's team. They send a courier service to collect it, had their master jeweller inspect it, and fixed the problem, returning the ring within a week. Turns out it wasn't a scratch but fibres trapped underneath the ring: embarrassing, but they were SO helpful and delightful to deal with and reassured me I'd done nothing wrong. 

So there you go--amazing service! Considering this in the context of the debate as to whether these rings represent value for money, this is worth something to me. She may be selling primarily online but she is doing everything she can to make this a luxury purchase experience: she covers all global taxes and shipping, takes bespoke commissions, and provides excellent aftercare. The packaging is special and unique. All part of the brand experience.

I also think that quality and finish is very, very high. 18 carat gold, a fine bezel set that lets in lots of light, perfect stone with rich colour consistent with the online pictures. This is what was most important to me tbh as I'm very picky about jewellery. I'm not really fussed about the box, though I think it's beautiful. 

If you want an affordable alternative, Urban Carats will get you 90% there. But if you're very particular about jewellery and those tiny details are important to you, I think these rings are beautifully executed and you won't be disappointed. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## shinyshiny

The courier has just dropped it back—all wrapped up in paper with the Lisa Eldridge stickers again which i thought was a lovely touch! Here’s some pictures in case useful, including the profile so that you can see the setting in detail. Only wish my farmer’s hands did it justice


----------



## CJKSA

@shinyshiny, thx so much for the pics and the story!  Wow, that’s good service. And I’ve bought the supposed high end jewelry before but never had such personal service. 

I want one so bad now!!!  Waiting so hard for the next restock.


----------



## CJKSA

Well, finally got mine!  I ended up getting the oval Meena (citrine) in gold.  It's lovely, and I'm very happy with it.   

The quality of it is quite amazing.  Thanks to a grandmother and mom who loved rings, I have a vast, massive collection, from the low end to the high end.  This ring definitely rivals some of my fancier pieces.  

The cut is very interesting.  I do have a few "older cut" rings (rose cut, old-mine cut, as well as early European cut).  The Meena manages to have the subdued shine of some of those earlier cuts, but is still much more sparkly than those cuts at the same time.  Definitely not as "blingy" as a brilliant cut or some of the modern cuts.  Also, if you stare straight down you CAN see your own skin, much as some rose cuts allow you to do.  In fact, that's evident from her own website photos as well as many of the instagram photos of women taking their glamour shots with their ring after they get it.  I don't mind that effect at all, but just keep that in mind because that's a personal preference thing and some people don't like it.  

Being a jewelry nerd, I do actually own a 30x loupe.    The finish on it is quite nice - examined very closely, the quality of the finish and attention to detail is very evident.  As for the color of the stone itself, yes, citrines are not usually expensive stones, but the color surprised me.  I own 2 other citrines so I expected more of the same... this one, though, is a bit different.  Very beautiful and buttery, and so well matches the 18k gold, it blends together.  It's basically the color the sunshine or gold.  It's really striking and I was pleasantly surprised.   

Ah, the price.  I wrestled a long time with it because it's very expensive, especially when you consider the citrines on etsy are not that expensive.  But in the end, I'm happy I saved up and splurged because it's a very high quality citrine and just a beautifully cut stone set very well.  I justified the price in my head because she ships free (it arrived Monday in San Francisco after she shipped it Friday in London) and Lisa pays for customs.  Plus, I think when every person along the chain of production is paid a decent wage and you support your local businesses as much as you can, this is the price you end up with.  

The picture was taken during the day, in a sunny room, but not directly in the sun.  It's actually more pretty in person, I could not capture the sparkle of it nor the depth of color.  As some reading would know, jewelry photography is actually quite tricky.


----------



## shinyshiny

CJKSA said:


> Well, finally got mine!  I ended up getting the oval Meena (citrine) in gold.  It's lovely, and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> The quality of it is quite amazing.  Thanks to a grandmother and mom who loved rings, I have a vast, massive collection, from the low end to the high end.  This ring definitely rivals some of my fancier pieces.
> 
> The cut is very interesting.  I do have a few "older cut" rings (rose cut, old-mine cut, as well as early European cut).  The Meena manages to have the subdued shine of some of those earlier cuts, but is still much more sparkly than those cuts at the same time.  Definitely not as "blingy" as a brilliant cut or some of the modern cuts.  Also, if you stare straight down you CAN see your own skin, much as some rose cuts allow you to do.  In fact, that's evident from her own website photos as well as many of the instagram photos of women taking their glamour shots with their ring after they get it.  I don't mind that effect at all, but just keep that in mind because that's a personal preference thing and some people don't like it.
> 
> Being a jewelry nerd, I do actually own a 30x loupe.    The finish on it is quite nice - examined very closely, the quality of the finish and attention to detail is very evident.  As for the color of the stone itself, yes, citrines are not usually expensive stones, but the color surprised me.  I own 2 other citrines so I expected more of the same... this one, though, is a bit different.  Very beautiful and buttery, and so well matches the 18k gold, it blends together.  It's basically the color the sunshine or gold.  It's really striking and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Ah, the price.  I wrestled a long time with it because it's very expensive, especially when you consider the citrines on etsy are not that expensive.  But in the end, I'm happy I saved up and splurged because it's a very high quality citrine and just a beautifully cut stone set very well.  I justified the price in my head because she ships free (it arrived Monday in San Francisco after she shipped it Friday in London) and Lisa pays for customs.  Plus, I think when every person along the chain of production is paid a decent wage and you support your local businesses as much as you can, this is the price you end up with.
> 
> The picture was taken during the day, in a sunny room, but not directly in the sun.  It's actually more pretty in person, I could not capture the sparkle of it nor the depth of color.  As some reading would know, jewelry photography is actually quite tricky.



Congratulations! Wow, it’s beautiful on you. You’re making me want another one! 

I love your description of the colour of the stone as a rich, buttery shade that matches the 18k gold. That is quite how it looks and it’s a good colour choice because of its versatility. I expect that is one of the strengths of this collection, the quality control over the colour of the stones. It seems to have been very important to her, and lm normally a cynic about the “story” of a product. 

Enjoy your ring! And all your others.... very envious of your collection!


----------



## CJKSA

@shinyshiny, actually when I saw your Anderson I was thinking I want that too!  I didn't like peridots before I saw yours.  I had no idea they can be that amazing apple green.    So pretty!

And thx, after stalking so many restocks, it's been awesome to actually get one.    Yes, I'm very fortunate in my ring collection!  I didn't think much of it when I was younger, but ahem, as a woman in her 40's now, I'm more and more appreciative of it.


----------



## missD

What does the underside of the ring look like? Is it a large circle? Or can other rings sit flushed againsted LE rings?


----------



## missD

CJKSA said:


> Well, finally got mine!  I ended up getting the oval Meena (citrine) in gold.  It's lovely, and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> The quality of it is quite amazing.  Thanks to a grandmother and mom who loved rings, I have a vast, massive collection, from the low end to the high end.  This ring definitely rivals some of my fancier pieces.
> 
> The cut is very interesting.  I do have a few "older cut" rings (rose cut, old-mine cut, as well as early European cut).  The Meena manages to have the subdued shine of some of those earlier cuts, but is still much more sparkly than those cuts at the same time.  Definitely not as "blingy" as a brilliant cut or some of the modern cuts.  Also, if you stare straight down you CAN see your own skin, much as some rose cuts allow you to do.  In fact, that's evident from her own website photos as well as many of the instagram photos of women taking their glamour shots with their ring after they get it.  I don't mind that effect at all, but just keep that in mind because that's a personal preference thing and some people don't like it.
> 
> Being a jewelry nerd, I do actually own a 30x loupe.    The finish on it is quite nice - examined very closely, the quality of the finish and attention to detail is very evident.  As for the color of the stone itself, yes, citrines are not usually expensive stones, but the color surprised me.  I own 2 other citrines so I expected more of the same... this one, though, is a bit different.  Very beautiful and buttery, and so well matches the 18k gold, it blends together.  It's basically the color the sunshine or gold.  It's really striking and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Ah, the price.  I wrestled a long time with it because it's very expensive, especially when you consider the citrines on etsy are not that expensive.  But in the end, I'm happy I saved up and splurged because it's a very high quality citrine and just a beautifully cut stone set very well.  I justified the price in my head because she ships free (it arrived Monday in San Francisco after she shipped it Friday in London) and Lisa pays for customs.  Plus, I think when every person along the chain of production is paid a decent wage and you support your local businesses as much as you can, this is the price you end up with.
> 
> The picture was taken during the day, in a sunny room, but not directly in the sun.  It's actually more pretty in person, I could not capture the sparkle of it nor the depth of color.  As some reading would know, jewelry photography is actually quite tricky.




This is the exact one I’m eyeing too!


----------



## missD

What does the underside of the ring look like? Is it a large circle? Or can other rings sit flushed againsted LE rings?



CJKSA said:


> Well, finally got mine!  I ended up getting the oval Meena (citrine) in gold.  It's lovely, and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> The quality of it is quite amazing.  Thanks to a grandmother and mom who loved rings, I have a vast, massive collection, from the low end to the high end.  This ring definitely rivals some of my fancier pieces.
> 
> The cut is very interesting.  I do have a few "older cut" rings (rose cut, old-mine cut, as well as early European cut).  The Meena manages to have the subdued shine of some of those earlier cuts, but is still much more sparkly than those cuts at the same time.  Definitely not as "blingy" as a brilliant cut or some of the modern cuts.  Also, if you stare straight down you CAN see your own skin, much as some rose cuts allow you to do.  In fact, that's evident from her own website photos as well as many of the instagram photos of women taking their glamour shots with their ring after they get it.  I don't mind that effect at all, but just keep that in mind because that's a personal preference thing and some people don't like it.
> 
> Being a jewelry nerd, I do actually own a 30x loupe.    The finish on it is quite nice - examined very closely, the quality of the finish and attention to detail is very evident.  As for the color of the stone itself, yes, citrines are not usually expensive stones, but the color surprised me.  I own 2 other citrines so I expected more of the same... this one, though, is a bit different.  Very beautiful and buttery, and so well matches the 18k gold, it blends together.  It's basically the color the sunshine or gold.  It's really striking and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Ah, the price.  I wrestled a long time with it because it's very expensive, especially when you consider the citrines on etsy are not that expensive.  But in the end, I'm happy I saved up and splurged because it's a very high quality citrine and just a beautifully cut stone set very well.  I justified the price in my head because she ships free (it arrived Monday in San Francisco after she shipped it Friday in London) and Lisa pays for customs.  Plus, I think when every person along the chain of production is paid a decent wage and you support your local businesses as much as you can, this is the price you end up with.
> 
> The picture was taken during the day, in a sunny room, but not directly in the sun.  It's actually more pretty in person, I could not capture the sparkle of it nor the depth of color.  As some reading would know, jewelry photography is actually quite tricky.


----------



## CJKSA

@missD, the underside is indeed a circle. Which is why you can see through from the top of the stone to the skin/finger. 

As for sitting flush with other LE rings, that one I’m not sure on. The stone is a size able 2 carats so you have to twist one a lot to get it flush. 

There was one person on this thread who bought two, perhaps she will chime in later.


----------



## shinyshiny

Yes, the underside is a circle but the setting tapers towards the base so the underside is smaller than the stone if that makes sense.


----------



## silver_horizon

Thank you so much for your replies! The Meena, Grace and Anderson look absolutely stunning on your hands!!
I actually endes up contacting the shop to reserve a Kate Cushion Cut for me.
I had such a hard time deciding, especially with all your pictures!
The Grace is stunning, the Anderson is absolutely gorgeous and the Meena, too.
I actually wanted the Elizabeth, but I opted for the cheaper ring (for now  ).
Will post a picture of it once it arrives...


----------



## shinyshiny

silver_horizon said:


> Thank you so much for your replies! The Meena, Grace and Anderson look absolutely stunning on your hands!!
> I actually endes up contacting the shop to reserve a Kate Cushion Cut for me.
> I had such a hard time deciding, especially with all your pictures!
> The Grace is stunning, the Anderson is absolutely gorgeous and the Meena, too.
> I actually wanted the Elizabeth, but I opted for the cheaper ring (for now  ).
> Will post a picture of it once it arrives...



Amazing! The Kate is an incredible colour so calming, can’t wait to see your photos. Would love to see the Elizabeth in person, I’m intrigued by its duochrome aspect.


----------



## missD

shinyshiny said:


> Yes, the underside is a circle but the setting tapers towards the base so the underside is smaller than the stone if that makes sense.




I would love to see a picture if you ever get a chance! I want to see if I can stack it with another ring that I have.


----------



## shinyshiny

missD said:


> I would love to see a picture if you ever get a chance! I want to see if I can stack it with another ring that I have.



Here are a couple of pictures of it against my wedding band. As you can see it’s not designed to sit flush but if you’re okay with that, the gap isn’t massive. Hope that helps!


----------



## randr21

I'm glad everyone's happy with their rings so far.  I'm thinking of getting one for my bday.  I think that if it's an expensive ring, but it's top quality, and the cost goes into paying the right people, I'd much prefer that than spend $$ on fine jewelry that's been marked up heavily for name, and quality is just average.  Now to figure out which one to get.  I do love how all the pics I see here shows that it's not a dinky little stone, and actually looks perfectly sized on everyone's hands.


----------



## CJKSA

@missD, that second shot that shinyshiny posted is a really good picture to help you ponder whether it would sit flush with your other rings.

Basically, there's a "basket" under the gemstone, if that makes sense, and the bottom of the basket sits on your finger.  I've been looking at it and I don't see how another ring, even a super thin wedding band could slide under there to make it flush.There will always be a "gap" between the two rings.


----------



## EleanorOfAquitaine

Hello!

I wanted to share my Grace cushion cut I just got - and I’m in love with it. As soon as I saw Lisa was releasing these rings a few months ago, I knew I wanted one, I’ve always loved her rings she wore. The Grace stuck out to me right away, not only because I love blue gemstones, but because Grace Kelly is a muse to me! I missed several restocks but finally got my hands on one.  It’s even more beautiful than I thought it would be. It actually sparkles like crazy which I was not expecting due to how she described the cut and photos I had seen on line. But the photos really do not do these rings justice. Now that I have one, I already want another in gold to wear alongside my Grace - I am thinking a Meena or Betty oval cut. Ultimately I really want an Elizabeth or Isabella!


----------



## CJKSA

@EleanorOfAquitaine, that is gorgeous!  Ok... I was going to stop at one but I'm getting sooooooooooo tempted to buy another one.  The only problem is the funds!  Maybe I'll have to sell some purses.


----------



## shinyshiny

beautiful @eleanorofaquitaine, especially with that manicure!


----------



## randr21

got email that betty is back in stock


----------



## missD

randr21 said:


> got email that betty is back in stock



I originally wanted the Betty but some angles it looks cloudy and some it doesn’t. I’m so confused by it! LOL


----------



## randr21

missD said:


> I originally wanted the Betty but some angles it looks cloudy and some it doesn’t. I’m so confused by it! LOL


Maybe others can share more pics when they get it? This thread is such a great reference point with everyone contributing.


----------



## missD

I can’t wait till they come back in stock...it feels like forever.

Has anyone ever used LE’s resizing services? How long did it take?

I’m going to need a size 5.5 and I’m guessing that’s a size K 1/2?


----------



## thatgirlayesha

B4gl4dy said:


> View attachment 4166676
> 
> The Grace cushion cut for comparison...
> (I can’t seem to stop buying them and next batch coming up in October!)


They look stunning on you!


----------



## silver_horizon

missD said:


> I can’t wait till they come back in stock...it feels like forever.
> 
> Has anyone ever used LE’s resizing services? How long did it take?
> 
> I’m going to need a size 5.5 and I’m guessing that’s a size K 1/2?



"We can resize the rings. This is a complimentary service and can take up to three weeks (15 working days) but is often much quicker than this."

Message from the online contact. (shop@lisaeldridge.com)

So I guess they do resize to any size you like.
I'm still waiting for my ring...I kinda hoped I would get it before my birthday, which is tomorrow....it will be a late birthday gift then


----------



## Deleted member 629947

thatgirlayesha said:


> They look stunning on you!


Awww so nice to hear, thank you 

@missD I had mine resized (larger) and it took about a week, but I’m in the UK...


----------



## missD

Man...when will her collection restock. I hate waiting. LOL.

I think the biggest problem with her line is the large amount of skus and inability to fulfill leading to crazy long stock outs.


----------



## shinyshiny

missD said:


> Man...when will her collection restock. I hate waiting. LOL.
> 
> I think the biggest problem with her line is the large amount of skus and inability to fulfill leading to crazy long stock outs.



I expect it's because she's working with independent artisans rather than mass producing product. 

If she shared unit sales with us I think we might be surprised by how few she's made, actually. Much as these rings are expensive (too expensive for most of her fans, looking at social media) I get the impression that money earned from this line is not the most important thing to her and the high price is more a reflection of her no-expense-spared perfectionism. The model isn't exactly scalable-- puffs hand-sewn by a relative in Greece ffs! 

It's also obvious that she hasn't seeded reviews with other influencers. (sidebar but I heavily suspect Cartier of gifting Love/JUC pieces to influencers. don't @ me) 

Obviously Lisa is already successful and doesn't need to hustle like others might but I have a lot of respect for her approach. There's privilege in it but also integrity.


----------



## Vivianne4

Hello all!
I am new here but just wanted to say that this the the only place where I have actually found the most useful information about this topic. Does anyone here own a Kate in silver?
I am planning to get one and am not sure about the color richness of the prasiolite.
\


----------



## shinyshiny

Vivianne4 said:


> Hello all!
> I am new here but just wanted to say that this the the only place where I have actually found the most useful information about this topic. Does anyone here own a Kate in silver?
> I am planning to get one and am not sure about the color richness of the prasiolite.
> \



I don’t have that one but I’ve seen a few on Instagram, for example:  here. Lisa seems to have gifted this—so sweet.


----------



## silver_horizon

well...end of october and still i didn't hear anything concerning the rings.
i'm unpatiently waiting...


----------



## missD

silver_horizon said:


> well...end of october and still i didn't hear anything concerning the rings.
> i'm unpatiently waiting...



I put a verbal reserve down with Nicola for a size M (to be resized to K 1/2) Meena in gold. She said it will be available during the beginning of November.

Let’s seeeee...


----------



## silver_horizon

when I asked Nicola to reserve a ring for me, she said it would arrive soon...and that was back in (the last week of) september.
Well...let's see what happens next week


----------



## randr21

Earrings now available on Lisa's website.  Love dangling earrings, and these aren't too long for everyday.


----------



## shinyshiny

randr21 said:


> Earrings now available on Lisa's website.  Love dangling earrings, and these aren't too long for everyday.



Well spotted! They haven’t even been announced on social media yet. I think they’re beautiful but I don’t wear drop earrings frequently enough to justify the price. Surprising that there are none in silver, wonder why.


----------



## missD

silver_horizon said:


> when I asked Nicola to reserve a ring for me, she said it would arrive soon...and that was back in (the last week of) september.
> Well...let's see what happens next week



Nicola just sent me an invoice for my reserve order today.

Which one are you getting? I got the YG gold oval Meena.


----------



## silver_horizon

i'm waiting for the cushion kate....forever xD


----------



## BRIT9704

silver_horizon said:


> i'm waiting for the cushion kate....forever xD


Hello Silver Horizon  

First time on here.  I reserved a Kate oval a few months ago, saw the restock and thought I'd been missed so emailed them yesterday.....they replied pretty much straight away saying that they were contacting customers about reservations. Might be worth giving them an email to check! xoxo


----------



## missD

My ring shipped today! I get it this Friday.

I purchased through a reservation. The ring didn’t even make it onto the site because the Meena in gold never showed up as in stock when they sent me the private purchase link.


----------



## randr21

missD said:


> My ring shipped today! I get it this Friday.
> 
> I purchased through a reservation. The ring didn’t even make it onto the site because the Meena in gold never showed up as in stock when they sent me the private purchase link.



super excited to see how you like it.


----------



## Pevi

missD said:


> My ring shipped today! I get it this Friday.
> 
> I purchased through a reservation. The ring didn’t even make it onto the site because the Meena in gold never showed up as in stock when they sent me the private purchase link.


Please post a picture when you can!


----------



## missD

Finally!


----------



## randr21

missD said:


> Finally!


Such a stunning ring. So worth the wait, I'm sure. Since I spent all my $ on black Friday, it'll be a while before I can get one. Btw, is it better to pay in GBP or USD for us in US?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## missD

Hey ladies with LE rings!
I was inspecting my ring today and are your “ring bases” more tapered than the rest of the body? I had mine resized from a larger size down to smaller size (Nicola said that is to prevent stretching the metal), so I’m wondering why this area doesn’t have the same thickness as the rest of the ring. 
See pic. Thanks! 





B4gl4dy said:


> View attachment 4158034
> 
> As promised The Meena in silver. What a lovely ring and goes so perfect with my summer tan
> I definitely want more now!





shinyshiny said:


> View attachment 4177859
> View attachment 4177858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The courier has just dropped it back—all wrapped up in paper with the Lisa Eldridge stickers again which i thought was a lovely touch! Here’s some pictures in case useful, including the profile so that you can see the setting in detail. Only wish my farmer’s hands did it justice





CJKSA said:


> Well, finally got mine!  I ended up getting the oval Meena (citrine) in gold.  It's lovely, and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> The quality of it is quite amazing.  Thanks to a grandmother and mom who loved rings, I have a vast, massive collection, from the low end to the high end.  This ring definitely rivals some of my fancier pieces.
> 
> The cut is very interesting.  I do have a few "older cut" rings (rose cut, old-mine cut, as well as early European cut).  The Meena manages to have the subdued shine of some of those earlier cuts, but is still much more sparkly than those cuts at the same time.  Definitely not as "blingy" as a brilliant cut or some of the modern cuts.  Also, if you stare straight down you CAN see your own skin, much as some rose cuts allow you to do.  In fact, that's evident from her own website photos as well as many of the instagram photos of women taking their glamour shots with their ring after they get it.  I don't mind that effect at all, but just keep that in mind because that's a personal preference thing and some people don't like it.
> 
> Being a jewelry nerd, I do actually own a 30x loupe.    The finish on it is quite nice - examined very closely, the quality of the finish and attention to detail is very evident.  As for the color of the stone itself, yes, citrines are not usually expensive stones, but the color surprised me.  I own 2 other citrines so I expected more of the same... this one, though, is a bit different.  Very beautiful and buttery, and so well matches the 18k gold, it blends together.  It's basically the color the sunshine or gold.  It's really striking and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Ah, the price.  I wrestled a long time with it because it's very expensive, especially when you consider the citrines on etsy are not that expensive.  But in the end, I'm happy I saved up and splurged because it's a very high quality citrine and just a beautifully cut stone set very well.  I justified the price in my head because she ships free (it arrived Monday in San Francisco after she shipped it Friday in London) and Lisa pays for customs.  Plus, I think when every person along the chain of production is paid a decent wage and you support your local businesses as much as you can, this is the price you end up with.
> 
> The picture was taken during the day, in a sunny room, but not directly in the sun.  It's actually more pretty in person, I could not capture the sparkle of it nor the depth of color.  As some reading would know, jewelry photography is actually quite tricky.





EleanorOfAquitaine said:


> View attachment 4203966
> View attachment 4203967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to share my Grace cushion cut I just got - and I’m in love with it. As soon as I saw Lisa was releasing these rings a few months ago, I knew I wanted one, I’ve always loved her rings she wore. The Grace stuck out to me right away, not only because I love blue gemstones, but because Grace Kelly is a muse to me! I missed several restocks but finally got my hands on one.  It’s even more beautiful than I thought it would be. It actually sparkles like crazy which I was not expecting due to how she described the cut and photos I had seen on line. But the photos really do not do these rings justice. Now that I have one, I already want another in gold to wear alongside my Grace - I am thinking a Meena or Betty oval cut. Ultimately I really want an Elizabeth or Isabella!


----------



## shinyshiny

missD said:


> Hey ladies with LE rings!
> I was inspecting my ring today and are your “ring bases” more tapered than the rest of the body? I had mine resized from a larger size down to smaller size (Nicola said that is to prevent stretching the metal), so I’m wondering why this area doesn’t have the same thickness as the rest of the ring.
> See pic. Thanks!
> View attachment 4261421


Yes mine looks like this at the base too. I think it’s part of the design.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

shinyshiny said:


> Yes mine looks like this at the base too. I think it’s part of the design.


@missD both of my rings are like this too, don’t worry about it


----------



## Deleted member 629947

randr21 said:


> Such a stunning ring. So worth the wait, I'm sure. Since I spent all my $ on black Friday, it'll be a while before I can get one. Btw, is it better to pay in GBP or USD for us in US?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


 Meena in yg is even better than silver one I got, I wish I’d purchased yg but too late now  its always best to pay in the currency of your card so there’s not much conversion happening from to then to again


----------



## missD

Thanks for your replies! ^^^

I have to say that my journey with LE rings started with me going on an economical route with an Etsy seller that makes similar styles. The result I received was not anything close to what I had imagined. 

Now, at that point I didn’t have the LE ring yet but the quality of the Etsy ring I received was quite poor. The ring was a smaller by a full 1/2 size (even after I spent numerous times mentioning the size and it’s even listed in the custom order), the 14k YG metal had black burn-like blemishes all over, the construction was just wrong (thicker band than listed in custom order by 0.5mm!), and lastly the stone just lacked life and looked like a plastic rhinestone. I was granted a refund, moved on, and bit the bullet with a reservation with LE. It’s now double the price of the Etsy ring but I realized that LE probably has very, very high standards when it comes to her iconic rings.

Fast forward to me opening the LE ring box, the stone seriously just SPARKLED. Even though it’s not a high end gemstone, the cutting pattern/facets gave it so much life! The facets are not typical, it’s as if there’s more complicated facets around the perimeter, and in the center, it’s a clear openness that gives it such an interesting look!

When you first look at the Meena, It’s like an encapsulated glassy and glossy ray of lemony sunshine shaped into an oval stone and set it a beautifully constructed high-polish ring. It looks almost like a glistening light yellow water droplet dancing on your finger.

Now, I’m not saying this because I spent 2x more this time and had to make it “worth it” in my mind. I’ve looked at colored stones from other major brands with hefty price tags and have gone meh many times over just from the boring facets/cutting pattern alone.


----------



## CJKSA

@ missD, I took at look at my two rings and as the other ladies said, both of mine narrows and tapers toward the bottom, so I think you're good.  Neither of mine were sized so I think the original mold/design must be that way.   

I'm so happy you like your ring!  Your description of the color is quite good, I loved it.  I also wonder if I justify things in my head when I pay a lot, and then preach it to others, you know?  Like when you go to an "amazing" restaurant that everyone raves about only to realize it's not amazing and people have just been justifying their time and money spent, lol.  

But this ring, I really do feel it's unique.  I too tried for a while to replicate it on etsy and other jewelers.  Finding one that is sideways set and with a unique older cut is actually quite hard!  And even when you do, you wonder about the quality, the carat weight is not as big.  I think we must have eyed the same etsy shop... thanks for sharing that story, it makes me thankful that I didn't taken the plunge with them.  

Love the pics!


----------



## shinyshiny

missD said:


> Thanks for your replies! ^^^
> 
> I have to say that my journey with LE rings started with me going on an economical route with an Etsy seller that makes similar styles. The result I received was not anything close to what I had imagined.
> 
> Now, at that point I didn’t have the LE ring yet but the quality of the Etsy ring I received was quite poor. The ring was a smaller by a full 1/2 size (even after I spent numerous times mentioning the size and it’s even listed in the custom order), the 14k YG metal had black burn-like blemishes all over, the construction was just wrong (thicker band than listed in custom order by 0.5mm!), and lastly the stone just lacked life and looked like a plastic rhinestone. I was granted a refund, moved on, and bit the bullet with a reservation with LE. It’s now double the price of the Etsy ring but I realized that LE probably has very, very high standards when it comes to her iconic rings.
> 
> Fast forward to me opening the LE ring box, the stone seriously just SPARKLED. Even though it’s not a high end gemstone, the cutting pattern/facets gave it so much life! The facets are not typical, it’s as if there’s more complicated facets around the perimeter, and in the center, it’s a clear openness that gives it such an interesting look!
> 
> When you first look at the Meena, It’s like an encapsulated glassy and glossy ray of lemony sunshine shaped into an oval stone and set it a beautifully constructed high-polish ring. It looks almost like a glistening light yellow water droplet dancing on your finger.
> 
> Now, I’m not saying this because I spent 2x more this time and had to make it “worth it” in my mind. I’ve looked at colored stones from other major brands with hefty price tags and have gone meh many times over just from the boring facets/cutting pattern alone.



I’m not saying it’s a good thing that you had a bad experience with the Etsy seller... but I must admit I’m relieved I couldn’t have gotten the same quality for half the price  I think I know the one you mean and I seriously considered it before going for Lisa’s.

There is something exceptional about these rings, I agree. I really want the Meena in gold now—I think it would look beautiful with the Anderson!


----------



## missD

That brand on Etsy may be great at the stock silver gemstone rings they sell, but when I went with custom in 14k gold, I didn’t have a good experience. I was thankful at their excellent customer service though. Refund was easy.



shinyshiny said:


> I’m not saying it’s a good thing that you had a bad experience with the Etsy seller... but I must admit I’m relieved I couldn’t have gotten the same quality for half the price  I think I know the one you mean and I seriously considered it before going for Lisa’s.
> 
> There is something exceptional about these rings, I agree. I really want the Meena in gold now—I think it would look beautiful with the Anderson!


----------



## shinyshiny

missD said:


> That brand on Etsy may be great at the stock silver gemstone rings they sell, but when I went with custom in 14k gold, I didn’t have a good experience. I was thankful at their excellent customer service though. Refund was easy.


I would have been interested in the custom option too. I know there were people online that were shocked by the prices of Lisa's rings and commented that the style was easy to replicate at a fraction of the cost... I haven't found that to be the case, really. But as I say, I am v particular about the little details and it looks like there are quite a few of us like that in this thread!


----------



## silver_horizon

sorry for the delay. i received the Kate Cushion Cut.

Attached a few photos.
In synthetic light it's of course a lot more sparkly.
In daylight not so much.
It is a very delicate "sea" green or like they wrote on the website "eau de nil".
So the colour is very watery. Not as rich as the Anderson for example or the Grace.


----------



## shinyshiny

silver_horizon said:


> sorry for the delay. i received the Kate Cushion Cut.
> 
> Attached a few photos.
> In synthetic light it's of course a lot more sparkly.
> In daylight not so much.
> It is a very delicate "sea" green or like they wrote on the website "eau de nil".
> So the colour is very watery. Not as rich as the Anderson for example or the Grace.


Congratulations! Are you pleased with it and was it overall what you expected?


----------



## CJKSA

@ silver_horizon, the ring looks so beautiful!  Congrats, I know you were waiting a long time.

@shinyshiny, I am also glad that people can't replicate the ring so easily for 1/2 the price.


----------



## missD

I don’t think you can easily replicate this workmanship or find replicates.

One things for sure, the cut itself is unique. Like a previous poster said, it’s an antique style like the rose cut. You see regular facetting in gemstones by other brands. The kind where it’s all over the place- very typical.

As for the gold, it’s smooth, high polish, even and balanced. Some brands, sometimes the bezel is too thick or it doesn’t envelope the stone seamlessly. Or, the actual band part is too thick or flat, and not a rounded, comfort-fit like LE’s. Even before LE came out with her rings, I’ve tried to find replicates. There just isn’t any other there. 

I’m very picky with custom jewelry and very OCD regarding symmetry. And to be honest, Ive found minute asymmetry with LE’s ring, but overall, it’s amazing. 

My biggest issue with her ring is there is no brand hallmark inside the band! No “LE 750” “LISA ELDRIDGE JEWELLRY” or that cute lips logo of hers.


----------



## shinyshiny

missD said:


> I don’t think you can easily replicate this workmanship or find replicates.
> 
> One things for sure, the cut itself is unique. Like a previous poster said, it’s an antique style like the rose cut. You see regular facetting in gemstones by other brands. The kind where it’s all over the place- very typical.
> 
> As for the gold, it’s smooth, high polish, even and balanced. Some brands, sometimes the bezel is too thick or it doesn’t envelope the stone seamlessly. Or, the actual band part is too thick or flat, and not a rounded, comfort-fit like LE’s. Even before LE came out with her rings, I’ve tried to find replicates. There just isn’t any other there.
> 
> I’m very picky with custom jewelry and very OCD regarding symmetry. And to be honest, Ive found minute asymmetry with LE’s ring, but overall, it’s amazing.
> 
> My biggest issue with her ring is there is no brand hallmark inside the band! No “LE 750” “LISA ELDRIDGE JEWELLRY” or that cute lips logo of hers.



Huh. You're right. They're not hallmarked. I thought that was a legal requirement?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

shinyshiny said:


> Huh. You're right. They're not hallmarked. I thought that was a legal requirement?


I’ve noticed it too, hallmark is always required if the metals passed through the assays office. If anyone thinks about contacting LE about it please post the info back here


----------



## shinyshiny

On reflection there is a tiny hallmark inside the band. I can make out "750" but not the rest without a loupe.


----------



## silver_horizon

isn't there anyone with an oval elizabeth?! 
i would love to see wearing pictures...

my ring has 1cm of 5 hallmarks inside the band. i will investigate later with a loupe.


----------



## shinyshiny

silver_horizon said:


> isn't there anyone with an oval elizabeth?!
> i would love to see wearing pictures...
> 
> my ring has 1cm of 5 hallmarks inside the band. i will investigate later with a loupe.



Elle Florence just bought a cushion cut Elizabeth and reviewed it on YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 629947

I’m sure Elizabeth ring is stunning irl but looks so dark on this video, almost black. Also, some LE rings seem to be available online and I’m tempted again...


----------



## silver_horizon

ordered.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

silver_horizon said:


> ordered.


Hahaha good for you!  The Elizabeth is growing on me too...


----------



## missD

I wish the line would have some medium or dark pink stones in the Meena price range. That other pink tourmaline one is wayyy too expensive.

Plus, perhaps 18k WG or Rose Gold settings too. I’m not a fan of sterling silver at these prices.


----------



## CJKSA

I am also tempted by the Elizabeth!  Thx for the video, that was cool.

@missD, I believe you can contact Nicola and you can get just about anything in 18k WG or Rose Gold.  I know there were a few people who ordered the Prasiolite ring in yellow gold, and I remember someone had an Anderson in Rose Gold.  (All of these were on instagram.)  I also recall some people ordering some of the earrings in white gold too.  I think it's possible.  

I'm hearing through the grapevine that in "Spring" she's coming out with smaller stoned rings and also smaller earrings.


----------



## missD

CJKSA said:


> I am also tempted by the Elizabeth!  Thx for the video, that was cool.
> 
> @missD, I believe you can contact Nicola and you can get just about anything in 18k WG or Rose Gold.  I know there were a few people who ordered the Prasiolite ring in yellow gold, and I remember someone had an Anderson in Rose Gold.  (All of these were on instagram.)  I also recall some people ordering some of the earrings in white gold too.  I think it's possible.
> 
> I'm hearing through the grapevine that in "Spring" she's coming out with smaller stoned rings and also smaller earrings.




Thanks for the intel!!!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Is anybody else wondering why LE rings are not on the resale market yet? I saw some of her lipsticks being sold for blown up prices on ebay but never any rings anywhere...


----------



## silver_horizon

As I watched elle florence's video I saw a lot of rude comments about how the rings were vastly overpriced. But as the ladies of this thread already pointed out, you don't find that quality, size, cut and setting (aka wide and flat) anywhere. People think that sellers on Amazon or etsy offer basically the same thing. But although there are pretty things to find there, it's very hard to replicate. Maybe everyone who purchased a ring was so happy with it that they didn't want to sell it. But I guess it would have provided a good profit to buy a ring from the first batch and resell it at a higher price  (of course only theoretically)


----------



## Deleted member 629947

silver_horizon said:


> As I watched elle florence's video I saw a lot of rude comments about how the rings were vastly overpriced. But as the ladies of this thread already pointed out, you don't find that quality, size, cut and setting (aka wide and flat) anywhere. People think that sellers on Amazon or etsy offer basically the same thing. But although there are pretty things to find there, it's very hard to replicate. Maybe everyone who purchased a ring was so happy with it that they didn't want to sell it. But I guess it would have provided a good profit to buy a ring from the first batch and resell it at a higher price  (of course only theoretically)



Valid point. It’s quite possible people just love their rings so much and didn’t get bored with them yet hehe. The gems are cut beautifully and sparkle like crazy that combined with precious yellow gold is irresistible!
I am interested why there’s no pre-loved LE rings out there because although I love buying new stuff i am not squeamish about pre-owned  (it’s better for the planet y’all! ) and if I saw LE ring for less than the original price I would most likely be getting it.


----------



## CJKSA

Her lipsticks are being resold on ebay?!?  Holy cow, I had no idea.  I grabbed a few before they were gone, and I must say, they are very interesting.  She could have sold those at Tom Ford prices, like $55 or more and they would have been worth it.  The packaging alone was superb.  

But back to rings... yeah, I think people who say they are overpriced must not be as picky as me!  If you want to just go for a similar "feel", yes, there's plenty out there that will get you 75% there.  Like many have tried (including me!), even though her rings look simple, if you want to replicate it, it's quite hard.  You'll find quite a few old cut diamonds out there, but not that many gemstones.  Well, to each their own.  

I wonder if the resell market will only take off once she discontinues her jewelry line?  Or maybe discontinues a portion of it.  That seems to be the way it works with Tiffany jewelry or even purses.  Once a design is no longer produced, it seems like ebay takes off.


----------



## silver_horizon

So my ring caught my mother's attention . she's been looking at all the rings on the website and really likes the Romy. But i never saw any wearing pictures of that ominous ring ever. does anybody know something about it or knows if there are any wearing pictures?
i guess maybe in a year or so some preloved rings will emerge when there's new stuff on the market


----------



## CJKSA

silver_horizon said:


> So my ring caught my mother's attention . she's been looking at all the rings on the website and really likes the Romy. But i never saw any wearing pictures of that ominous ring ever. does anybody know something about it or knows if there are any wearing pictures?
> i guess maybe in a year or so some preloved rings will emerge when there's new stuff on the market



I have not seen any of the Romy.  I'm on Instagram - I actually don't post at all, but I do like to follow different people and retailers, because sometimes you see sales announcements!  One of the things I follow is #lisaeldridgerings, so I see quite a few pop up.  I haven't seen the Romy yet.  

I was curious about it once you mentioned it, so I re-watched Lisa's video announcing the rings...  I'm not super sure, but she might be wearing it on her right ring finger (so our left).  She's wearing two pinks, and one of them is a hot pink and the other is sort of a blush pink.  I've paused it right around 4:55 and one can take a decent look at them.


----------



## silver_horizon

yes i think the "rose pink" must be the romy! thanks!


----------



## shinyshiny

B4gl4dy said:


> Is anybody else wondering why LE rings are not on the resale market yet? I saw some of her lipsticks being sold for blown up prices on ebay but never any rings anywhere...



Someone actually offered their cushion cut Betty in a blink and you’ll miss it “Black Friday sale”! It was only up for a day or two. The seller claimed it was an “impulse buy”. They were asking for £300, and it didn’t sell.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

shinyshiny said:


> Someone actually offered their cushion cut Betty in a blink and you’ll miss it “Black Friday sale”! It was only up for a day or two. The seller claimed it was an “impulse buy”. They were asking for £300, and it didn’t sell.


Oh, interesting. So maybe LE rings are not widely popular, everybody recognises “Cartier” but not everybody knows who LE is and what she does, same goes for William Welstead. Where was it on sale?


----------



## CJKSA

shinyshiny said:


> Someone actually offered their cushion cut Betty in a blink and you’ll miss it “Black Friday sale”! It was only up for a day or two. The seller claimed it was an “impulse buy”. They were asking for £300, and it didn’t sell.



What?!?  I totally would have considered that... where was it on for sale?


----------



## shinyshiny

CJKSA said:


> What?!?  I totally would have considered that... where was it on for sale?



eBay! I went back to check the listing... it actually looks like she dropped the price from £350 and it sold for £300, so I was mistaken: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233003073193


----------



## shinyshiny

CJKSA said:


> I am also tempted by the Elizabeth!  Thx for the video, that was cool.
> 
> @missD, I believe you can contact Nicola and you can get just about anything in 18k WG or Rose Gold.  I know there were a few people who ordered the Prasiolite ring in yellow gold, and I remember someone had an Anderson in Rose Gold.  (All of these were on instagram.)  I also recall some people ordering some of the earrings in white gold too.  I think it's possible.
> 
> I'm hearing through the grapevine that in "Spring" she's coming out with smaller stoned rings and also smaller earrings.



I would jump the hell onto some cushion cut studs.


----------



## CJKSA

whoa, now i see i have to look at ebay once in a while.  and yes, excited to see what else will come from the collection in spring!


----------



## Vivianne4

The Kate stone actually  looks better in natural light!


----------



## shinyshiny

Anyone stanning the new Kate cushion cut in gold? 

I think it’s a lovely combo. 

If you want a more affordable alternative to this, I’ve spotted a very pretty option on ebay. It’s rose cut. Lisa doesn’t use this cut but Welstead does; it strikes me as very much in the spirit of their collections. Not in my size unfortunately or I would have snapped it up:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302755244107

Mappin & Webb are a very reputable British jeweller so I expect the quality will be solid, and I think the seller may be open to offers. 

This is my good deed of the day


----------



## tbbbjb

There is currently a Lily 18kt yellow gold in a size S on eBay for $1400 or make an offer: 










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lisa-Eldri...h=item2abe397d07:g:3sEAAOSwAP9cD7MO:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## shinyshiny

tbbbjb said:


> There is currently a Lily 18kt yellow gold in a size S on eBay for $1400 or make an offer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lisa-Eldri...h=item2abe397d07:g:3sEAAOSwAP9cD7MO:rk:2:pf:0



Interesting, although it’s not that well timed... it’s not much less than the rrp and the Lily is in stock right now (I know this because I have my eye on it)


----------



## tbbbjb

shinyshiny said:


> Interesting, although it’s not that well timed... it’s not much less than the rrp and the Lily is in stock right now (I know this because I have my eye on it)



The retail price is 1260 GB pounds which currently equates to @ $1600.  So, yes it is only slightly less but the “make an offer” button is there and I have had surprisingly good luck at times with those so you just never know.  In addition, the seller is in the US, so there are no additional import fees which I always seem to incur anytime my purchases are over $800.  Anyway, it isn’t my auction and I only posted it in case someone was looking for one on the preowned market.


----------



## missD

I received my ring back today. I ordered a US 5.5 and when it came, it was 5.75. I thought I could live with it but it spun so much. Today, I received it back again and it was perfect at 5.5.

Just wanted to share the sparkle in various lighting.


----------



## Vivianne4

So first of all you guys I have a question, what happens if someone wants to just return the their purchase, like do they take it back and resell it?  I wouldn't like to get a ring that someone else wore and then returned. Just saying.
Second of all I ordered a ring and am not sure about the size- I mean I am a 5.5 ring finger and 6.5 middle finger, now that I saw your post I am scared that it won't fit and it will be too large. I ordered a UK size M.


----------



## Vivianne4

Also, did anyone see photos of the Anderson or the Issabella? -


----------



## silver_horizon

I think they will check if the ring is immaculate before reselling it. On your middle finger a size M should fit perfectly then, but they do offer a free resizing.
The Anderson is in this thread, the Isabella was in LE's new video! It seemed  quite dark, brownish.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Dear LE rings’ fans 
I’m considering getting either Isabella or Elizabeth ring oval in yg...I’m not sure at all which one should I choose and it doesn’t help that my choices are so different (warm vs cold tone). What are your opinions on the two, have you seen them irl, could you share photos?
Many thx


----------



## Miss-Darcy 1775

Hi ladies,
I got my LE Eva ring Today, in oval and silver and I absolutely love it! I just wanted to say that mine has the 925, made in London, the year and the initials of LE as hallmarks. This could be because it is a silver ring instead of gold or because they had customers mentioning it and they now stamp the rings. I also wanted to point out that price wise, people should take into account the jewellery box and the puff as well as the source of the stone. I can clearly see why the rings cost what they cost. It is all very well explained by Lisa herself in the youtube video where she introduced the rings. If anyone wants pictures of the Eva in silver let me know but I have to say, it looks like on the website.


----------



## silver_horizon

Isabella vs. Elizabeth:
you could message "Nicola" to show you pictures of available rings and loose stones.
The Elizabeth is really dark. Even in the brightest light it only has a sheer blue/violet shimmer.
The video of Elle's Elizabeth is pretty accurate.
The Isabella is quite dark, but you clearly see that it's red. In Lisas video shes wearing one. But maybe you can pick your ring/stone.

I'm currently waiting for the shop to reply, it's been weeks since I heard from them....I will post a picture of my Elizabeth ring as soon as I get it.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

silver_horizon said:


> Isabella vs. Elizabeth:
> you could message "Nicola" to show you pictures of available rings and loose stones.
> The Elizabeth is really dark. Even in the brightest light it only has a sheer blue/violet shimmer.
> The video of Elle's Elizabeth is pretty accurate.
> The Isabella is quite dark, but you clearly see that it's red. In Lisas video shes wearing one. But maybe you can pick your ring/stone.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for the shop to reply, it's been weeks since I heard from them....I will post a picture of my Elizabeth ring as soon as I get it.


Fab, thank you! I know best thing to do is to go to the source but it’s just so much fun looking at real unfiltered people (or rather hands) wearing those rings  A glimpse into what your ring will be like when you wear it, I can’t resist requesting photos here on tpf!


----------



## bluebells_

Miss-Darcy 1775 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I got my LE Eva ring Today, in oval and silver and I absolutely love it! I just wanted to say that mine has the 925, made in London, the year and the initials of LE as hallmarks. This could be because it is a silver ring instead of gold or because they had customers mentioning it and they now stamp the rings. I also wanted to point out that price wise, people should take into account the jewellery box and the puff as well as the source of the stone. I can clearly see why the rings cost what they cost. It is all very well explained by Lisa herself in the youtube video where she introduced the rings. If anyone wants pictures of the Eva in silver let me know but I have to say, it looks like on the website.



Congrats! I have been thinking of getting The Eva in oval. Would you mind posting a picture (hopefully in daylight?).


----------



## silver_horizon

I finally received my Elizabeth!
First I got a very dark (beautiful) stone, but exchanged it for a lighter shade so you can see more blue reflections.
My mother opted for a Sophie. The stone is glowing like it had a little fire inside!


----------



## missD

silver_horizon said:


> I finally received my Elizabeth!
> First I got a very dark (beautiful) stone, but exchanged it for a lighter shade so you can see more blue reflections.
> My mother opted for a Sophie. The stone is glowing like it had a little fire inside!



Gorgeous! That pink stone is unreal! Wow!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Beauties!!


----------



## CJKSA

silver_horizon said:


> I finally received my Elizabeth!
> First I got a very dark (beautiful) stone, but exchanged it for a lighter shade so you can see more blue reflections.
> My mother opted for a Sophie. The stone is glowing like it had a little fire inside!



Wow!  They are both so beautiful, congrats to you both!


----------



## Mish_b

silver_horizon said:


> I finally received my Elizabeth!
> First I got a very dark (beautiful) stone, but exchanged it for a lighter shade so you can see more blue reflections.
> My mother opted for a Sophie. The stone is glowing like it had a little fire inside!


Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Vivianne4

silver_horizon said:


> Isabella vs. Elizabeth:
> you could message "Nicola" to show you pictures of available rings and loose stones.
> The Elizabeth is really dark. Even in the brightest light it only has a sheer blue/violet shimmer.
> The video of Elle's Elizabeth is pretty accurate.
> The Isabella is quite dark, but you clearly see that it's red. In Lisas video shes wearing one. But maybe you can pick your ring/stone.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for the shop to reply, it's been weeks since I heard from them....I will post a picture of my Elizabeth ring as soon as I get it.


I was wondering because I saw that you guys mentioned one can choose between rose gold and white gold and platinum! Indeed I checked the site and say they offer this now. Has anyone seen pictures of these combos?


----------



## shinyshiny

Vivianne4 said:


> I was wondering because I saw that you guys mentioned one can choose between rose gold and white gold and platinum! Indeed I checked the site and say they offer this now. Has anyone seen pictures of these combos?



Take a look on Instagram, I've seen a rose gold Anderson on there and there may be others by now.


----------



## silver_horizon

Does someone own a cushion Meena in gold? I haven't seen any pictures yet. I'm trying to figure out if it would look good with the Elizabeth oval.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Some LE drama


----------



## shinyshiny

B4gl4dy said:


> Some LE drama
> View attachment 4396812



Noooooo  

let us know what her team says!


----------



## missD

B4gl4dy said:


> Some LE drama
> View attachment 4396812



Mine was loose too. I didn’t post about it becauSe it happened at a hectic time. I would hear clicky sounds if I shook it, but it didn’t fall out of the setting. I sent it in and it came back fixed. Turnaround was less than 2 weeks or so.

Send It back and it should come back as good as new.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Man! Good thing you didn’t lose it!


----------



## silver_horizon

A1aGypsy said:


> Man! Good thing you didn’t lose it!



that wouldve been horrible!!!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

I thought the same! What if?
Luckily it happened in my car and I managed to spot the gem flying out of the setting. I did not bang on anything, only moved my hand rapidly pulling a charging cable and whoosh! There goes my topaz! So bizarre. I’m hoping this was just an unfortunate one-off. LE customer service is cooperating and willing to fix the ring


----------



## namrahmk

missD said:


> I received my ring back today. I ordered a US 5.5 and when it came, it was 5.75. I thought I could live with it but it spun so much. Today, I received it back again and it was perfect at 5.5.
> 
> Just wanted to share the sparkle in various lighting.


Hi there! New member & first post. I was just looking up the "meena" ring by Lisa Eldrige on google to see reviews or pictures taken of it by people who purchased it and I came across this. Could you please tell me which stone this is? is this the Meena ring? if not, how different do you reckon this is from that? I cant seem to decide between that and "the betty"


----------



## silver_horizon

yes, it's the Meena.
Are you gravitating to the oval or cushion cut?


----------



## milquetoast

Lisa commented on her Instagram that she'll be launching a more affordable, smaller stone range of rings on her website in September. It looks like she's wearing a selection them in her most recent video about Audrey Hepburn's lipstick.

It's hard to tell from the video, but it looks like she's wearing 4 of them, but 2 stone shapes. A cushion, and what looks like an an oval with pointed ends (like an eye shape). Again, it's difficult to tell. Perfect for stacking. Which means I'll be tempted to buy many of them...


----------



## silver_horizon

yes, I saw that, too! In the Audrey video she wears some of the smaller ones


----------



## milquetoast

A quick picture of my two babies -- the Josephine and Isabella. Definitely my most extravagant jewelry purchase to date, but I had to have them.


----------



## bluebells_

Hi All,
I'm really interested in buying the Eva oval and was wondering if someone could post a picture? I am also having a tough time with picking the right size. I bought a ring sizer and it says that I am a certain size, but I don't know if I can be certain. I hate loose rings, but I also don't want to order something too small that it would look bad if it were to be stretched. I don't have a lot of experiences with rings.


----------



## silver_horizon

are you kidding me?! omg how gorgeous! i also considered the isabella, this is the first good picture i see! i don't own the eva, sorry . i think you can order and if you're not happy with the size, exchange it. returning was really easy.


milquetoast said:


> A quick picture of my two babies -- the Josephine and Isabella. Definitely my most extravagant jewelry purchase to date, but I had to have them.
> 
> View attachment 4462972


----------



## milquetoast

silver_horizon said:


> are you kidding me?! omg how gorgeous! i also considered the isabella, this is the first good picture i see!


Thank you! I'm in love. I know I've heard people worry about how dark the Isabella looks, but it's a really gorgeous, rich red in most lights. Lots of little red and berry flashes. You can find more Isabella photos (other than the press photos) on Instagram under #lisaeldridgerings. That tag singlehandedly feeds my addiction.


----------



## citrine21

Hi All!

I've emailed into her website a couple times to get on a waitlist or reserve but haven't gotten any reply! Is that typical from her customer service team not to reply? Am wondering if I just need to stalk the website to eventually get one.


----------



## milquetoast

citrine21 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've emailed into her website a couple times to get on a waitlist or reserve but haven't gotten any reply! Is that typical from her customer service team not to reply? Am wondering if I just need to stalk the website to eventually get one.


I think that customer service is having trouble keeping up with the volume due to the recent lipstick launch. There were a few comments on Reddit regarding a lack of response from Lisa's team.


----------



## maprangie

milquetoast said:


> A quick picture of my two babies -- the Josephine and Isabella. Definitely my most extravagant jewelry purchase to date, but I had to have them.
> 
> View attachment 4462972


May I ask if you can share more photos of the Isabella? This is the only photo that I can really see her closed up... I can’t make up my mind between this and the Anderson.


----------



## citrine21

I am so excited - received my Meena cushion cut in gold and it is so stunning in real life! I had ordered a similar citrine ring off an Etsy seller before but there is absolutely no comparison with the quality of the LE ring!!!


----------



## CJKSA

@citrine21, what a gorgeous ring!  I looooove that glow.  

Yes, I also recently ordered a ring off of etsy... I already have 2 rings from Lisa but thought, well, maybe I should try to save money.  Actually, I'm pleased with the quality of it... I think it gets you about 75% there.  But there's no comparison when it comes to the construction of the ring and the quality of the stone.


----------



## silver_horizon

Ladies, my birthday is practically around the corner and of course....I'd like to treat me with another ring!

I wear them a lot.

I own the Meena cushion and the Elizabeth oval.
I'm interested in the Isabella or the Anderson...or the Grace.

Oval or cushion I don't know yet.

Please, if anyone owns them, I would really appreciate some wearing pictures!


----------



## amatx

I'm new to this thread, and I appreciate all of the information and pictures everyone has posted! I recently bought an oval cut Meena--I reached out to the shop via the website and ended up corresponding with Olivia, who tells me the launch of the newer, lower-priced rings is imminent but couldn't share specifics like actual date, price point, etc. I found this photo on LE's Instagram. Does anyone know if the new line will be like the smaller rings pictured in this photo? I hope so!


----------



## silver_horizon

I think on the picture with the Audrey Hepburn lipstick you can see the new ones.
Also in some videos.


----------



## amatx

silver_horizon said:


> I think on the picture with the Audrey Hepburn lipstick you can see the new ones.
> Also in some videos.


Thanks!


----------



## CJKSA

So I indulged and got myself a Betty cushion ring in silver.  I must say I am impressed once again. I was expecting some opaqueness since a lot of photos I see on Instagram and elsewhere seemed to show a “milky” look, but in person it’s very transparent. 

And I don’t know if it’s because I chose silver instead of gold this time, but it’s definitely more lavender then peachy pink. Which I really like. Because it’s a cushion, it’s definitely bigger in presence than the two ovals I have.  It had a very nice glow, I’m quite taken with it!

The picture was taken in a sunny room but not directly in sunlight, there’s no filter on it. It does not capture what it looks like in real life, but it’s the best I could do with my limited abilities.


----------



## amatx

Wow, your ring is so gorgeous! Congratulations!

I really appreciate the post, photo and description, since I decided to purchase the Kate in the same cut and shape JUST this morning. Because I also v. recently bought an oval Meena in gold, AND the new rings are supposed to be launching very soon, I was having second thoughts about the Kate. But your photo has convinced me the cushion cut is worth it. Thanks, and enjoy!


----------



## bluebells_

Oh my goodness that ring is so gorgeous. I thought I could take this one off my list of rings to spare my poor budget until you shared this picture. In many of the photos, the betty just does not look as pigmented but milky.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the_dahlia

Just ordered my first ring after months of trawling through this thread trying ot help me decide! Finally settled on a cushion cut Grace, I'm soo excited to get it after saving up for so long!


----------



## bluebells_

please, please, please post photos! I've been thinking of getting the grace in cushion as well. Someone else posted a gorgeous photo on here, but I love seeing photos from multiple to cross check to get a sense of what it's like in different lighting.


----------



## the_dahlia

bluebells_ said:


> Someone else posted a gorgeous photo on here, but I love seeing photos from multiple to cross check to get a sense of what it's like in different lighting.


Definitely I will! It's been so useful seeing other people's photos posted on here and on instagram


----------



## amatx

the_dahlia said:


> Just ordered my first ring after months of trawling through this thread trying ot help me decide! Finally settled on a cushion cut Grace, I'm soo excited to get it after saving up for so long!


Agree with others, please post a photo when you're able! I have purchased three (gulp) LE rings in the last couple of months. Thanks to this thread, I think I've made better decisions than if I was just going by official photos. Here's my Kate, which is probably my 3rd favorite of the rings. The stone is lovely and the cushion setting is so pretty and elegant, but the band seems thinner than my gold Meena and Isabella rings. It's probably only visible to me, but I notice it--it feels different on my finger, if that makes sense.


----------



## the_dahlia

Sooo my Grace arrived and I couldn't be happier with my choice! It's like a little chunk of blue tinted ice set in silver. Here's some pictures in different lighting (inside by window, lamplight, outdoor in light and outdoor in shade), if there's any other pictures that would be of use to anyone I'll happily post them! It also came in a lavender box (which I think the Grace rings nearly always do). Also pleased to report the stone seems firmly set with no rattling which I was a little concerned about after seeing someone else had a problem with this ring

What really sets this ring aside for me from it's Etsy counterparts is the cut of the stone, which is not something I've seen replicated in any of the cushion-cut dupes. Instead of a sort of even diamond shape that goes across the whole stone, the top of the LE ring is flat with a much more intricate cut surrounding it which catches the light incredibly. After months and months of saving I'm sooo happy!!


----------



## amatx

the_dahlia said:


> Sooo my Grace arrived and I couldn't be happier with my choice! It's like a little chunk of blue tinted ice set in silver. Here's some pictures in different lighting (inside by window, lamplight, outdoor in light and outdoor in shade), if there's any other pictures that would be of use to anyone I'll happily post them! It also came in a lavender box (which I think the Grace rings nearly always do). Also pleased to report the stone seems firmly set with no rattling which I was a little concerned about after seeing someone else had a problem with this ring
> 
> What really sets this ring aside for me from it's Etsy counterparts is the cut of the stone, which is not something I've seen replicated in any of the cushion-cut dupes. Instead of a sort of even diamond shape that goes across the whole stone, the top of the LE ring is flat with a much more intricate cut surrounding it which catches the light incredibly. After months and months of saving I'm sooo happy!!
> View attachment 4560425
> View attachment 4560421
> View attachment 4560422
> View attachment 4560423
> View attachment 4560424


 Congrats, looks lovely on your hand! Thanks for sharing the photos, too.


----------



## CJKSA

You guys are making me want the Kate and the Grace in cushion.  Must stop looking.  
They look really lovely you guys, thanks so much for the pix!


----------



## silver_horizon

thank you for the pretty pictures, they look gorgeous.


----------



## bluebells_

Gorgeous! I'm so glad you posted photos.


----------



## bluebells_

amatx said:


> Agree with others, please post a photo when you're able! I have purchased three (gulp) LE rings in the last couple of months. Thanks to this thread, I think I've made better decisions than if I was just going by official photos. Here's my Kate, which is probably my 3rd favorite of the rings. The stone is lovely and the cushion setting is so pretty and elegant, but the band seems thinner than my gold Meena and Isabella rings. It's probably only visible to me, but I notice it--it feels different on my finger, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559902



The Kate is so mysterious to me. Sometimes, it seems like it doesn't have enough colors and in photos like yours it is so deep in color, blink and you miss it kind of thing. It looks to be same with the Betty. I'm on the fence about these.


----------



## CJKSA

bluebells_ said:


> The Kate is so mysterious to me. Sometimes, it seems like it doesn't have enough colors and in photos like yours it is so deep in color, blink and you miss it kind of thing. It looks to be same with the Betty. I'm on the fence about these.



I know what you mean, that exact thought kept me from getting the Betty for a long time.  I can't speak to Kate, I don't have that one, but the Betty's saturation is quite faint.  In other words, it shines like a pale Aquamarine, not something strong like a Amethyst or even a pale citrine.  To be happy with the Betty, you have to find Aquamarines (and similar stones) and their pale pallor attractive.


----------



## amatx

bluebells_ said:


> The Kate is so mysterious to me. Sometimes, it seems like it doesn't have enough colors and in photos like yours it is so deep in color, blink and you miss it kind of thing. It looks to be same with the Betty. I'm on the fence about these.


I think it all depends on the lighting. In my photo, I was standing next to a bay window. In general it's a light stone, but in certain lighting (and not always natural lighting), it gains some depth.

Anyone else waiting impatiently for the new, smaller ring launch? I was told that it has been delayed. I have no business buying another LE ring, even if it's at a lower price point, but I am super curious to see what they look like.


----------



## amatx

Just read this on LE's Instagram last night: "I have smaller rings coming in November , they are still solid silver and 18ct gold fine jewellery but they do have a lower starting price . Next year there are smaller earrings too  xxx"


----------



## silver_horizon

isabella and meena, for those interested...


----------



## CJKSA

silver_horizon said:


> isabella and meena, for those interested...



Wow so pretty. Why you post this and make me want Isabella!!! . 

Seriously though that’s a pretty Garnet. I usually stay away from garnets because they can be a very brown red. But that one looks a very true red, very beautiful


----------



## Vivianne4

Hey everyone! I have a question, does anyone know how to clean the silver rings? Mine is not shiny anymore and I would like to clean it with that baking soda and tin method but I am afraid  it will damage the stone. I have a Kate silver one! I saw Lisa’s video on cleaning the rings but I think soap and water won’t do the trick


----------



## amatx

Vivianne4 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a question, does anyone know how to clean the silver rings? Mine is not shiny anymore and I would like to clean it with that baking soda and tin method but I am afraid  it will damage the stone. I have a Kate silver one! I saw Lisa’s video on cleaning the rings but I think soap and water won’t do the trick


Hi, I also have a Kate (cushion cut) but haven't needed to clean it yet. I'd start with Lisa's method even if you think it won't help. Then, if the ring's shine still hasn't come back, use a silver polishing cloth on a part of the band that's not as visible. (I polish my silver bands with this kind of cloth and it always works.) Also, I've found the shop to be amazingly responsive, so you could ask for their advice via the website.


----------



## CJKSA

Vivianne4 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a question, does anyone know how to clean the silver rings? Mine is not shiny anymore and I would like to clean it with that baking soda and tin method but I am afraid  it will damage the stone. I have a Kate silver one! I saw Lisa’s video on cleaning the rings but I think soap and water won’t do the trick



I have a fair amount of silver jewelry that I clean regularly. First, I would stay away from the baking soda and tin method. Unless it’s severely tarnished, that method should be saved for last. 

I always start off with gentle dishwasher soap. I dismissed this method for years but once I tried it, realized it does wonders for polishing up silver. For a prasolite, this method should be safe. It would also get the prasolite back to a really shiny state. 

If the silver is very tarnished a gentle silver polish will make it shiny again. I like Wright’s silver polish. Recommended to me by Me & Ro and it’s pretty good.


----------



## Vivianne4

Great! Thank you! I will try the soap and water method first. It’s just the silver that has a yellowish stain to it. I haven’t really used the ring- it’s just kept too long inside the box I guess.


----------



## Vivianne4

The Kate! Freshly cleaned with soap and water as you guys said. It was a bit yellowish from staying in the puff box it came in too long...


----------



## amatx

Vivianne4 said:


> The Kate! Freshly cleaned with soap and water as you guys said. It was a bit yellowish from staying in the puff box it came in too long...


Looks so pretty! Glad the basic cleaning worked.


----------



## CJKSA

Vivianne4 said:


> The Kate! Freshly cleaned with soap and water as you guys said. It was a bit yellowish from staying in the puff box it came in too long...



Yay!!!


----------



## theolivebella

Has anyone purchased  The Sophie ring in Cushion Cut? I am debating between the oval vs cushion cut, given the price difference between the 2 cuts.


----------



## CJKSA

theolivebella said:


> Has anyone purchased  The Sophie ring in Cushion Cut? I am debating between the oval vs cushion cut, given the price difference between the 2 cuts.



No, I don’t have this one. The only non-Lisa photos I’ve seen are the ones at Dover Street Market.  https://shop.doverstreetmarket.com/...ewels-cushion-cut-ring-tourmaline-yellow-gold

If you are serious about pursuing either ring, at this price point you can often ask Lisa’s staff to send you pics of different stones.  At least this was true about a year ago. That way you get a choice of which rings (if they are already made) or have one made with the stone you like. 

Right now they might be super busy with the lipstick launch so it might be hard to get their attention.


----------



## the_dahlia

Does anyone have pictures of the cushion cut Eva or Betty in silver? I'm thinking of getting another ring, but I'm really torn between those two! I'm not sure the Eva looks as nice in silver as it does gold and the Betty seems to look wildly different in colour from photo to photo! Would love to hear people's thoughts


----------



## amatx

the_dahlia said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the cushion cut Eva or Betty in silver? I'm thinking of getting another ring, but I'm really torn between those two! I'm not sure the Eva looks as nice in silver as it does gold and the Betty seems to look wildly different in colour from photo to photo! Would love to hear people's thoughts



I have neither but agree about the Betty looking so different. It wasn't on my radar until I saw CJKSA's photo (Sept. 16, page 10 of this thread), which I've attached as a screen shot. So pretty!


----------



## the_dahlia

amatx said:


> I have neither but agree about the Betty looking so different. It wasn't on my radar until I saw CJKSA's photo (Sept. 16, page 10 of this thread), which I've attached as a screen shot. So pretty!



Yes it's such a stunning ring and looks beautiful in the silver setting! In her photo the stone looks almost a silver colour. It sounds silly, but my biggest reservation with the Betty is the delicate colour might look a little washed out next to my Grace ring


----------



## CJKSA

I’m flattered ring shot got reposted!!!!  Ha ha. 

You are correct to hesitate if you want the same intense saturation of the Grace. Betty can be quite pale in bright direct sunlight. Almost white. I tried to mimic that by placing Betty under direct lamplight. See below. 

I’m also tempted by Eva. I saw Lisa’s gemsetter on Instagram on my feed. He happened to be setting Eva so I posted that too


----------



## amatx

Thought I'd share a photo of my Elizabeth, which I received this week. I worried that it would be too dark after Olivia at the shop shared a photo (also attached), but I decided to take my chances. So glad I did! 
In other news, Lisa posted her Christmas giveaway video on Insta, YouTube, etc., and one of the items is The Nicole ("moval" cut beryl in silver, $337 US) from her new "baby" line, which should launch within the next two weeks if not sooner. I have no business buying another LE ring, but it's going to be hard to resist this line!


----------



## CJKSA

That is a truly beautiful. Congrats!  Is it more blue or purple?  Both?


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> That is a truly beautiful. Congrats!  Is it more blue or purple?  Both?


Thanks! It's a rich navy with purple flashes. Olivia had told me the cushion cut had more color changes because it's a larger stone (and she sent me a compelling video, too), but that one wasn't anywhere near my price point.


----------



## the_dahlia

What are people's opinions on the mini rings? I must admit I'm dissapointed the gold rings aren't more affordable, for about the same price you could get a full size oval ring in gold. I loveee the Grace in gold though, makes me think of beaches. The Nicole is super cute too, someone's going to be very lucky from Lisa's giveaway


----------



## amatx

the_dahlia said:


> What are people's opinions on the mini rings? I must admit I'm dissapointed the gold rings aren't more affordable, for about the same price you could get a full size oval ring in gold. I loveee the Grace in gold though, makes me think of beaches. The Nicole is super cute too, someone's going to be very lucky from Lisa's giveaway


I also was disappointed in the prices for the gold mini rings. I am not a fan of the new marquis/oval shape, either, but maybe it looks better in person. (It was hard to tell in the giveaway video.) I do like the "baby" cushion cuts and may treat myself to a silver Nicole for my birthday. Overall, I was hoping for the same styles in smaller versions.


----------



## bluebells_

I was also confused and disappointed with the pricing. I thought these would be more approachable pricing so that more people could get into these rings. And yet they're selling quickly too?


----------



## Vivianne4

Yes me too I was refreshing the site and couldn't see the rings and then all of a sudden when they appeared they were already sold out ...I was trying to get a silver one but couldn't....


----------



## the_dahlia

Vivianne4 said:


> Yes me too I was refreshing the site and couldn't see the rings and then all of a sudden when they appeared they were already sold out ...I was trying to get a silver one but couldn't....



Oh no, which ring were you after? LE doesn't seem to stock very many rings in the different sizes


----------



## amatx

Vivianne4 said:


> Yes me too I was refreshing the site and couldn't see the rings and then all of a sudden when they appeared they were already sold out ...I was trying to get a silver one but couldn't....


I'm sorry you didn't get what you wanted. Olivia at the shop has been extremely helpful to me. If you're still interested, I'd send an email via the link on the website and let them know style and size. They may be able to hold one on reserve when/if they restock.


----------



## missD

Disappointed with the baby rings as well. Seemed small and not much different in price from the larger versions.

I wish we would see more interesting and new color options in the smaller version. Some light pinks, peaches, medium toned blues, etc.

Meh overall.


----------



## milquetoast

I'm confused by the prices on the Baby rings -- the Josephine baby moval and regular sized oval have a weight of 0.6 and 3.0 carats respectively, yet are only about 245 pounds difference in price? If I had known that the Baby rings were coming out I might have held off on purchasing the full sized oval, but I guess I'm glad that I didn't because the difference is almost negligible (not that 245 pounds is anything to shake your head at, but comparatively...). 

I was kind of hoping for a video with the release. It would be nice to see them all in action, maybe some close-ups, too.


----------



## CJKSA

I was also a bit surprised with the baby rings' pricing.  I guess the only thing I can think of is that the majority of the ring's price must be dictated by labor costs and not really the materials costs.  And perhaps handmade and labor in general in UK is high?  Pure speculation of course.  

I was very interested in "movals" as I don't have any marquise type of cuts in my jewelry collection.  So I did order one, and it will arrive tomorrow (wed) morning.  I was also seeing sizes "sold out", only checking an hour later and seeing it available.


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> I was also a bit surprised with the baby rings' pricing.  I guess the only thing I can think of is that the majority of the ring's price must be dictated by labor costs and not really the materials costs.  And perhaps handmade and labor in general in UK is high?  Pure speculation of course.
> 
> I was very interested in "movals" as I don't have any marquise type of cuts in my jewelry collection.  So I did order one, and it will arrive tomorrow (wed) morning.  I was also seeing sizes "sold out", only checking an hour later and seeing it available.


Please post a photo when you can--I'm eager to see what the "movals" look like!


----------



## lula02

amatx said:


> Please post a photo when you can--I'm eager to see what the "movals" look like!



I've just got mine! The Baby Grace - I am in love with it, the new moval cut is so nice, I think it makes them shine even more. Who else has ordered? I am tempted to get another but I need to be saving for Christmas presents opps...


----------



## amatx

lula02 said:


> I've just got mine! The Baby Grace - I am in love with it, the new moval cut is so nice, I think it makes them shine even more. Who else has ordered? I am tempted to get another but I need to be saving for Christmas presents opps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601395


Oooh, that's very pretty--congrats! Your Grace is making me rethink the movals.  I also ordered--a cushion cut Nicole in silver. It's supposed to arrive today but it may be delayed until Friday due to weather.


----------



## CJKSA

lula02 said:


> I've just got mine! The Baby Grace - I am in love with it, the new moval cut is so nice, I think it makes them shine even more. Who else has ordered? I am tempted to get another but I need to be saving for Christmas presents opps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601395



I got a baby grace too!  But in silver, can't wait to see it.  Baby Grace in gold looks so awesome, congrats!!!



amatx said:


> Oooh, that's very pretty--congrats! Your Grace is making me rethink the movals.  I also ordered--a cushion cut Nicole in silver. It's supposed to arrive today but it may be delayed until Friday due to weather.



Me too!  Mine is stuck in TN due to weather.  Sigh...


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> I got a baby grace too!  But in silver, can't wait to see it.  Baby Grace in gold looks so awesome, congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Mine is stuck in TN due to weather.  Sigh...


I feel your pain. Telling myself it's just jewelry and I should count my blessings!


----------



## ktjd

I just bought a yellow gold cushion Nicole - was really (like REALLY) torn between this and the Josephine to go with my oval Meena. Now that I have it, I’m thinking that while the amber of the Josephine would work tonally with the gold of the Meena, the Nicole is a really special ring - basically looks like a diamond!


----------



## amatx

ktjd said:


> I just bought a yellow gold cushion Nicole - was really (like REALLY) torn between this and the Josephine to go with my oval Meena. Now that I have it, I’m thinking that while the amber of the Josephine would work tonally with the gold of the Meena, the Nicole is a really special ring - basically looks like a diamond!


Wow, looks great next to the Meena! Think you made a good choice.


----------



## amatx

Happy Thanksgiving! Just noticed that an oval-cut Anderson (size 7) is available on eBay for $1,000 + s/h.


----------



## the_dahlia

amatx said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Just noticed that an oval-cut Anderson (size 7) is available on eBay for $1,000 + s/h.


I'd proceed with caution on that one, the seller sold the same ring about a few weeks ago and they don't have good feedback


----------



## FooDog

Hello, all!  I'm a long-time reader/lurker who is not much of a poster.    But I thought I'd jump on here to share my thoughts on the baby Nicole I just got.  I can totally understand why people are questioning the pricing...it is a splurge for a little bitty ring.  But....I LOOOOOVE!!!!!  I ordered this and a silver oval Kate as a gift to myself for my 50th birthday.  

The baby ring is really beautiful and obviously well-made.  The cut is unique, the stone is bright and sparkly, and the craftsmanship of the setting is evident.  I've had similar style/size rings that I had to be very careful with because the setting was fragile and could get easily bent out of shape.  The baby Nicole looks delicate but feels quite sturdy.  It's so comfortable I can hardly feel it on, and low enough profile that I can easily wear it every day to work (at a hospital, pulling exam gloves on and off all day, and much hand washing).  I also think it will go really nicely with almost everything in my mostly silver-toned collection.

Hope that helps anyone who is wavering!


----------



## FooDog

OMG!  I'm sorry the pics are so HUGE!!


----------



## CJKSA

FooDog said:


> OMG!  I'm sorry the pics are so HUGE!!



We like big pics!!! (Actually on the phone it’s all the same size, at least to me)

Great description, it echoes a lot of how I feel about these rings.


----------



## Vivianne4

you guys! you are completely right about the following :
1. indeed the next day when I checked the site they had the grace in moval cut in my size again! super weird! I ordered - will post a pic soon!
2. the difference between the Josephine in normal size and the baby one is not much in pricing...don't get the idea behind this....anyway they are stunning both and I love them - I wanted to get a yellow stone in gold setting but cannot afford it unfortunately.
3. someone here said something about other colors on the baby rings- indeed it would have been so cool to see more pink versions on the baby rings and maybe prices should be more affordable but well we don't know the whole story behind the rings so who are we to judge?!


----------



## amatx

FooDog said:


> Hello, all!  I'm a long-time reader/lurker who is not much of a poster.    But I thought I'd jump on here to share my thoughts on the baby Nicole I just got.  I can totally understand why people are questioning the pricing...it is a splurge for a little bitty ring.  But....I LOOOOOVE!!!!!  I ordered this and a silver oval Kate as a gift to myself for my 50th birthday.
> 
> The baby ring is really beautiful and obviously well-made.  The cut is unique, the stone is bright and sparkly, and the craftsmanship of the setting is evident.  I've had similar style/size rings that I had to be very careful with because the setting was fragile and could get easily bent out of shape.  The baby Nicole looks delicate but feels quite sturdy.  It's so comfortable I can hardly feel it on, and low enough profile that I can easily wear it every day to work (at a hospital, pulling exam gloves on and off all day, and much hand washing).  I also think it will go really nicely with almost everything in my mostly silver-toned collection.
> 
> Hope that helps anyone who is wavering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603172
> View attachment 4603173
> View attachment 4603174


Love the ring and the photos--thanks for posting! As CJKSA said, the description is also very helpful. It's good to know the specifics of your everyday and how you think the ring will hold up. Enjoy it!


----------



## CJKSA

Here’s my new baby grace moval!  I’m very pleased with it. It’s cute, and I am already reaching for it a lot from my jewel box.

I think it’s still an “old cut” as if you stare straight down, you can see your skin, just as with the big cushions and big ovals from her line. Again, that might not be everyone’s cup of tea.

Photo taken on a cloudy day. And I don’t know why it’s side way this time  (?)


----------



## amatx

Finally took some photos of my cushion cut Nicole in silver. Pics don't do its sparkle justice. I will say that it's the same size as two of my other LE rings but it seems a bit more snug. (See photo three for a comparison.) Did anyone else have this experience? Still, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## CJKSA

amatx said:


> Finally took some photos of my cushion cut Nicole in silver. Pics don't do its sparkle justice. I will say that it's the same size as two of my other LE rings but it seems a bit more snug. (See photo three for a comparison.) Did anyone else have this experience? Still, I'm happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606932
> View attachment 4606933
> View attachment 4606934



Looks so pretty!  Congrats!

And yes, I've had the same experience. I got a size 6 for the moval Grace and it's more snug then the Sophie (also size 6).


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> Looks so pretty!  Congrats!
> 
> And yes, I've had the same experience. I got a size 6 for the moval Grace and it's more snug then the Sophie (also size 6).


Thanks, and glad I'm not alone in the sizing issue. Have you posted photos of your Sophie? I need to do some digging through this thread. I'm sure it's gorgeous.....


----------



## CJKSA

You know, I never did because right around when I got it someone else got it too and it looked pretty similar. But here’s my Sophie. 

Compared to the other rings I’ve gotten, Sophie was the most opaque and most included. The others were transparent and clear. Having said that, I was given a few choices to pick and I picked out the stone because it was the prettiest to me. It has a lot of fire. I wear it a lot. 

Hmm.  Sideways again


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> You know, I never did because right around when I got it someone else got it too and it looked pretty similar. But here’s my Sophie.
> 
> Compared to the other rings I’ve gotten, Sophie was the most opaque and most included. The others were transparent and clear. Having said that, I was given a few choices to pick and I picked out the stone because it was the prettiest to me. It has a lot of fire. I wear it a lot.
> 
> Hmm.  Sideways again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607564


Wow! Such fire, and what a vibrant color. Thanks for posting!


----------



## FooDog

I got my silver Kate ring!!  Happy 50th birthday to me!!   

I'm kind of second-guessing my decision to go for the oval over the cushion cut.  I wish it was a little larger, and that it didn't look so same-same with the baby moval cut Nicole.  But the stone is just so absolutely STUNNING that it's hard to regret it much.  And the buying experience simply cannot be beat.  The presentation, the customer service, the speedy shipping.  The whole thing feels very special.


----------



## bluebells_

FooDog said:


> I got my silver Kate ring!!  Happy 50th birthday to me!!
> 
> I'm kind of second-guessing my decision to go for the oval over the cushion cut.  I wish it was a little larger, and that it didn't look so same-same with the baby moval cut Nicole.  But the stone is just so absolutely STUNNING that it's hard to regret it much.  And the buying experience simply cannot be beat.  The presentation, the customer service, the speedy shipping.  The whole thing feels very special.



So lovely and happy birthday! If you are second guessing, don't hesitate to send back and ask for cushion. Honestly, it's been hard for me to choose between cushion and oval. I want to mix and match them with different colors but I find myself drawn to cushion only.

By the way, did you get this box with the kate? I thought these new boxes were for the baby rings only...


----------



## amatx

FooDog said:


> I got my silver Kate ring!!  Happy 50th birthday to me!!
> 
> I'm kind of second-guessing my decision to go for the oval over the cushion cut.  I wish it was a little larger, and that it didn't look so same-same with the baby moval cut Nicole.  But the stone is just so absolutely STUNNING that it's hard to regret it much.  And the buying experience simply cannot be beat.  The presentation, the customer service, the speedy shipping.  The whole thing feels very special.


Happy 50th! It looks so pretty, and the new green box is lovely. To me, it's a completely different ring from the moval. My Kate is a cushion cut, but I wear that least among my LE rings for some reason. It's almost too fancy for my everyday life, whereas my Baby Nicole cushion cut feels fine that way. Go figure!

But as bluebells_ said, you can easily exchange if your buyer's remorse gets the best of you. And I agree about the buying experience. As I do holiday shopping online, I am reminded of how much those things mean, especially the great customer service and lightning-fast shipping. Talk about instant gratification!


----------



## CJKSA

Happy happy birthday!  You (and everyone else) is making me want the Kate.  Seriously loving that watery subdued glow.

I actually think the two rings together look really nice!  And I agree on the cushion, it's quite a big presence type of ring so there are times I won't reach for it if I think it's too big.  Whereas the baby ring and any ovals I have, I have no problem reaching for wherever I'm going.


----------



## missD

Did you guys get taxed by Fedex on the baby rings? I saw the disclaimer that orders under 350 gbp is subject to tax.


----------



## amatx

missD said:


> Did you guys get taxed by Fedex on the baby rings? I saw the disclaimer that orders under 350 gbp is subject to tax.


I didn't. I was worried about that, too--actually saw the disclaimer *after* I had paid for the Nicole and braced for the extra charge. So far, so good.


----------



## hbj

I noticed that the oval Grace in silver recently increased in price from £390 to £440, I wonder why. I’ve been eyeing that one and the silver oval Kate for months, and I remember they used to be the same price. I believe the silver cushion Grace has also increased as well.


----------



## bluebells_

hbj said:


> I noticed that the oval Grace in silver recently increased in price from £390 to £440, I wonder why. I’ve been eyeing that one and the silver oval Kate for months, and I remember they used to be the same price. I believe the silver cushion Grace has also increased as well.



I have been following the grace closely and I think the price has stayed the same. The grace has always been more expensive than others in silver.


----------



## CJKSA

@ missD, so far I haven't received a bill from FedEx.  Not to say that I won't, eventually.  Sometimes FedEx hits you up way later.  

Now, ahem, I've "imported" in a bit from other countries (parts of Europe, Israel, Canada) to the USA in the past, and usually you don't get hit on duty unless you exceed $850.  Or some specific amount in that range.  But take what I'm saying with a grain of salt, I haven't made a big purchase internationally for a while, so I don't know what trade deals/laws are in effect right now.


----------



## FooDog

CJKSA said:


> Here’s my new baby grace moval!  I’m very pleased with it. It’s cute, and I am already reaching for it a lot from my jewel box.
> 
> I think it’s still an “old cut” as if you stare straight down, you can see your skin, just as with the big cushions and big ovals from her line. Again, that might not be everyone’s cup of tea.
> 
> Photo taken on a cloudy day. And I don’t know why it’s side way this time  (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606006



So pretty!!!  Is the larger ring the Betty?  (Apologies if I missed a prior post somewhere in this thread)


----------



## FooDog

bluebells_ said:


> So lovely and happy birthday! If you are second guessing, don't hesitate to send back and ask for cushion. Honestly, it's been hard for me to choose between cushion and oval. I want to mix and match them with different colors but I find myself drawn to cushion only.
> 
> By the way, did you get this box with the kate? I thought these new boxes were for the baby rings only...



Thank you!!  Yes, I got the boxes with both the baby-sized and full-sized rings.


----------



## FooDog

amatx said:


> Happy 50th! It looks so pretty, and the new green box is lovely. To me, it's a completely different ring from the moval. My Kate is a cushion cut, but I wear that least among my LE rings for some reason. It's almost too fancy for my everyday life, whereas my Baby Nicole cushion cut feels fine that way. Go figure!
> 
> But as bluebells_ said, you can easily exchange if your buyer's remorse gets the best of you. And I agree about the buying experience. As I do holiday shopping online, I am reminded of how much those things mean, especially the great customer service and lightning-fast shipping. Talk about instant gratification!



Thank you!  I appreciate the point about the larger cushion cut...I think the oval Kate is more of an everyday ring for me, which suits my life better right now.  And it was custom made for me.  And the stone is SO beautiful.  

But now you have me thinking about exchanging the moval for a baby cushion cut...  Oy vey.  Lol.


----------



## FooDog

CJKSA said:


> Happy happy birthday!  You (and everyone else) is making me want the Kate.  Seriously loving that watery subdued glow.
> 
> I actually think the two rings together look really nice!  And I agree on the cushion, it's quite a big presence type of ring so there are times I won't reach for it if I think it's too big.  Whereas the baby ring and any ovals I have, I have no problem reaching for wherever I'm going.



Thank you!!  I appreciate the perspective.  I do really like the wear-ability of the oval Kate.


----------



## FooDog

missD said:


> Did you guys get taxed by Fedex on the baby rings? I saw the disclaimer that orders under 350 gbp is subject to tax.



I didn't.  To be honest, I didn't even notice the disclaimer.


----------



## CJKSA

FooDog said:


> So pretty!!!  Is the larger ring the Betty?  (Apologies if I missed a prior post somewhere in this thread)



Yes!  Larger ring is the Betty.


----------



## missD

CJKSA said:


> @ missD, so far I haven't received a bill from FedEx.  Not to say that I won't, eventually.  Sometimes FedEx hits you up way later.
> 
> Now, ahem, I've "imported" in a bit from other countries (parts of Europe, Israel, Canada) to the USA in the past, and usually you don't get hit on duty unless you exceed $850.  Or some specific amount in that range.  But take what I'm saying with a grain of salt, I haven't made a big purchase internationally for a while, so I don't know what trade deals/laws are in effect right now.



thanks for the insight!


----------



## shinyshiny

View attachment 4619786

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I hope you won’t mind my sharing a non-LE purchase here but Look how nicely she stacks with my Anderson!

It’s and 18ct yg egg ring from the Links of London closing down sale. The price I paid was half its scrap value. I was charged for a different ring by mistake in the closing down disarray. I’m not complaining!


----------



## amatx

shinyshiny said:


> View attachment 4619818
> View attachment 4619786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you won’t mind my sharing a non-LE purchase here but Look how nicely she stacks with my Anderson!
> 
> It’s and 18ct yg egg ring from the Links of London closing down sale. The price I paid was half its scrap value. I was charged for a different ring by mistake in the closing down disarray. I’m not complaining!


They look great together, and congrats on the deal! Also, the Anderson looks beautiful. Damn, another LE ring to obsess about...


----------



## shinyshiny

amatx said:


> They look great together, and congrats on the deal! Also, the Anderson looks beautiful. Damn, another LE ring to obsess about...


Oh yes, the Anderson is a stunning colour and it looks beautiful next to yg!


----------



## CJKSA

shinyshiny said:


> View attachment 4619818
> View attachment 4619786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you won’t mind my sharing a non-LE purchase here but Look how nicely she stacks with my Anderson!
> 
> It’s and 18ct yg egg ring from the Links of London closing down sale. The price I paid was half its scrap value. I was charged for a different ring by mistake in the closing down disarray. I’m not complaining!



Looks so great together!  And I love how apple green Anderson is in this shot.  Yummy.


----------



## shinyshiny

CJKSA said:


> You know, I never did because right around when I got it someone else got it too and it looked pretty similar. But here’s my Sophie.
> 
> Compared to the other rings I’ve gotten, Sophie was the most opaque and most included. The others were transparent and clear. Having said that, I was given a few choices to pick and I picked out the stone because it was the prettiest to me. It has a lot of fire. I wear it a lot.
> 
> Hmm.  Sideways again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607564


Catching up with this thread as I’ve been offline recently. This stone is such a striking colour


----------



## CJKSA

It does!  It was a splurge for sure, but I can’t say I regret it. Sophie has a nice glow


----------



## CJKSA

I am, of course, feeling the itch to get something else from Lisa's line... has anyone ever bought earrings from Lisa?  Curious to see how it looks in non-marketing photos.


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> I am, of course, feeling the itch to get something else from Lisa's line... has anyone ever bought earrings from Lisa?  Curious to see how it looks in non-marketing photos.


I have not purchased the earrings but understand the itch!  I actually just ordered the Meena in silver cushion cut. Arriving tomorrow....


----------



## bluebells_

CJKSA said:


> I am, of course, feeling the itch to get something else from Lisa's line... has anyone ever bought earrings from Lisa?  Curious to see how it looks in non-marketing photos.


I've been wondering about this too lately. I have not seen any earring photos from others?


----------



## amatx

I visited Lisa's site in early March and was surprised to see the Nicole stone offered in "regular" sized settings. I couldn't resist, so I thought I'd share a couple of photos. I hope the sparkle and frivolity is a welcome distraction in these trying times. Stay safe!


----------



## CJKSA

Wow, that is so pretty!  Congrats!  I love it.    I've been eyeing this one too... @amatx, is the "white" of it clear or opaque?

I hope everyone is healthy and safe during these very weird and unsettling times.


----------



## amatx

CJKSA said:


> Wow, that is so pretty!  Congrats!  I love it.    I've been eyeing this one too... @amatx, is the "white" of it clear or opaque?
> 
> I hope everyone is healthy and safe during these very weird and unsettling times.


Thank you @CJKSA! I love it, too. And it is a clear, sparkly stone with a lot of dimension. Usually the cushion cuts have more depth than the oval rings, but this one surprised me. Also, this particular stone seems larger than my other oval cuts, but that might be stone-specific, if you know what I mean.


----------



## citrine21

Hi Everyone! 

I just received my "Kate" cushion cut so wanted to share an updated photo in case anyone is debating on purchasing any of these.

From left to right - The Anderson, the Meena, the Kate, and the Isabella. I love them so much!

I am considering an Elizabeth but I am worried that the stone is too dark as I am hoping for a blue stone with some fire and dimension. I would love if Lisa would release a new round of stones!


----------



## milquetoast

citrine21 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just received my "Kate" cushion cut so wanted to share an updated photo in case anyone is debating on purchasing any of these.
> 
> From left to right - The Anderson, the Meena, the Kate, and the Isabella. I love them so much!
> 
> I am considering an Elizabeth but I am worried that the stone is too dark as I am hoping for a blue stone with some fire and dimension. I would love if Lisa would release a new round of stones!



Beautiful collection! I've been debating getting the Anderson to add to my collection. The Kate is really lovely, looks like a great addition. The Meena is really beautiful, too. I wonder if Lisa would consider a bulk discount?  Maybe I'll wait to buy myself a nice present come the holidays...


----------



## luvchanel77

This post is great. I've been trying to find more pictures of the rings and there isn't much online or on instagram. From what a gather, the rings are much more sparkly and beautiful in real life than pictures. 
I just placed my order and will share pictures when they arrive!


----------



## meowkittycat

All those photos show how beautiful they are. I'd love to have one myself. I just can't decide which is my favourite.


----------



## Katpower

Hi! First post 
Thanks so much for all the pictures! I love this thread, such a great help.
I was wondering if anyone has the Betty in oval cut silver?
I really can’t make out if the stone looks clear and sparkly or milky. I have seen pictures of the Betty in cushion where it looks clear, but can’t seem to find a good pic of the oval cut that isn’t from the website.

thanks so much in advance


----------



## luvchanel77

I've had this for a week and I am totally in love and I can't stop staring at it. It does look better in person than in pictures - the stone itself is rich in colour, very clear and just delicious. I must admit this wasn't as sparkly as expected (compared to a diamond) but it is in line with the traditional flat cut. Sparkles more in direct sun light. 

I got the Marlene and here's a pic. Not cheap but the deeper green suits my skin tone better. I think they're totally worth it and fantastic service! I'm looking at getting a second one already. 

If you're unsure about the colour, I asked customer service to send me a picture of all their greens next to each other. They were also so nice, they sent me a video too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luvchanel77 said:


> the deeper green



Gorgeous ring, congrats! I assume it's green tourmaline? I love green tourmaline.  Or maybe tsavorite?


----------



## luvchanel77

Cosmopolitan said:


> Gorgeous ring, congrats! I assume it's green tourmaline? I love green tourmaline.  Or maybe tsavorite?



Yes it's the green tourmaline! It's not a see-through compared to the Kate and teh Anderson which I prefer.


----------



## amatx

luvchanel77 said:


> I've had this for a week and I am totally in love and I can't stop staring at it. It does look better in person than in pictures - the stone itself is rich in colour, very clear and just delicious. I must admit this wasn't as sparkly as expected (compared to a diamond) but it is in line with the traditional flat cut. Sparkles more in direct sun light.
> 
> I got the Marlene and here's a pic. Not cheap but the deeper green suits my skin tone better. I think they're totally worth it and fantastic service! I'm looking at getting a second one already.
> 
> If you're unsure about the colour, I asked customer service to send me a picture of all their greens next to each other. They were also so nice, they sent me a video too.
> 
> View attachment 4879014


Love it! Thanks for posting the photo--it's stunning.


----------



## amatx

Katpower said:


> Hi! First post
> Thanks so much for all the pictures! I love this thread, such a great help.
> I was wondering if anyone has the Betty in oval cut silver?
> I really can’t make out if the stone looks clear and sparkly or milky. I have seen pictures of the Betty in cushion where it looks clear, but can’t seem to find a good pic of the oval cut that isn’t from the website.
> 
> thanks so much in advance


I have the Betty in oval gold. I know you asked about the silver mount, but I thought a photo might still be helpful. The stone is a little milky but still sparkly in a subtle way. I think the gold setting warms up the color (the site describes it as having peach as well as lavender tones); the silver may make the stone appear more lavender.

For what it's worth, I own several LE rings I purchased through the site, but this one I bought at a reduced price ($775 USD) on Poshmark. The process of purchasing it there and waiting for it to arrive was nervewracking--poor communication, slow shipping, etc. I was panicked, but it eventually showed up and was in good shape.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve been stalking this thread for months and finally decided to make my first purchase - the Isabella in gold! It was a really tough choice as they are all so beautiful, but as I have blues covered in other rings already I wanted something with a vibrant colour and was  drawn to the Isabella as it’s such a beautiful deep red. I went for the oval over the cushion, mainly because of price as I love cushion cuts, so hope I don’t regret it! I have quite chunky fingers so hopefully the oval will give enough finger coverage.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My Isabella is here! I love it! Such beautiful packaging too  Plotting my next purchase now!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Isabella is here! I love it! Such beautiful packaging too  Plotting my next purchase now!
> 
> View attachment 4891350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891351


It’s beautiful!  Is it a rubellite?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s beautiful!  Is it a rubellite?



Thank you! It’s garnet


----------



## amatx

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! It’s garnet


I also have the Isabella--so glad you love yours. It's a beauty! I just placed an order and wondered if you had any delays on your delivery? Typically my packages arrive overnight, but this one seems to be taking a little longer. Not surprising, of course, but wanted to ask.....


----------



## Onebagtoomany

amatx said:


> I also have the Isabella--so glad you love yours. It's a beauty! I just placed an order and wondered if you had any delays on your delivery? Typically my packages arrive overnight, but this one seems to be taking a little longer. Not surprising, of course, but wanted to ask.....



Oooh what did you order? Mine actually arrived really quickly, the following day! That may not be typical though, I guess at the moment it could go either way. Hope you get your beautiful new ring very soon!


----------



## amatx

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oooh what did you order? Mine actually arrived really quickly, the following day! That may not be typical though, I guess at the moment it could go either way. Hope you get your beautiful new ring very soon!


Thanks for your reply! That's great that you received it next day--that's typically been my experience too. I ordered the Baby Nicole cushion cut in gold. Olivia mentioned that some of the shipments were experiencing delays. Since it went out yesterday (Thursday), I figured I might not receive it until Monday. Sigh.

For anyone who's interested, I originally reached out to the shop about a custom order--a Baby Meena. Olivia said they can only customize mounts, and she also said that in the planning stage for the baby rings, Lisa thought lighter stones in styles like the Kate and the Meena didn't show up as well in the smaller setting. Olivia said that she's hoping to have news about another launch soon. I suggested adding a yellow sapphire!


----------



## carries shoes

Hi everyone!  I'm considering buying the Betty cushion cut in yellow gold, but with the exchange rate for those of us in Australia, it's a very expensive ring.  For those of you who have purchased from Lisa Eldridge, was it worth it?  have you been happy with the quality and durability of the ring?


----------



## amatx

carries shoes said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm considering buying the Betty cushion cut in yellow gold, but with the exchange rate for those of us in Australia, it's a very expensive ring.  For those of you who have purchased from Lisa Eldridge, was it worth it?  have you been happy with the quality and durability of the ring?


I am lucky enough to have a few LE rings. My very first purchase was the oval Meena in gold. I chose my regular size, but when the ring arrived I realized the sizing ran a little big (for me at least). I decided I could wear it on another finger and left it at that. Recently (a year after purchase), I reached out to see if I could have it resized for a fee. (I didn't want to risk having it resized by someone else.) Olivia at LE told me that the one free resize option that accompanies all ring purchases never expires, so I could have it resized for free. The process was painless. She emailed me all the paperwork, and I sent it off. It just arrived back to me (12 days from the day I sent it back), perfectly sized and polished and cleaned like new.

I get compliments on the rings all the time. I think the settings are timeless, and the stones are beautiful. It's an investment for sure, but if you know it's something you'll wear often and can afford it, I say do it!


----------



## Deleted 698298

carries shoes said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm considering buying the Betty cushion cut in yellow gold, but with the exchange rate for those of us in Australia, it's a very expensive ring.  For those of you who have purchased from Lisa Eldridge, was it worth it?  have you been happy with the quality and durability of the ring?


Had two LE rings and they both had exceptional stones and real quality. I think they are worth buying if you appreciate gems!


----------



## shinyshiny

Thoughts on the new Audrey??


----------



## amatx

shinyshiny said:


> Thoughts on the new Audrey??


I received an email about this and knew it was "bad" when Olivia didn't include the price until asked (3,600 GBP). Too rich for me although if LE had a buyback program, I could probably swing it, lol. Love the color but not as excited about the cut. Looks like Lisa may be wearing the Audrey in the most recent Instagram post?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Love the ring. Don’t l0ve the price :/


----------



## A1aGypsy

Wait. That can’t be right. $6k Canadian??


----------



## amatx

A1aGypsy said:


> Wait. That can’t be right. $6k Canadian??


Yup.


----------



## silver_horizon

Well, my Elizabeth looks quite similar colourwise...So I'll pass this one.


----------



## Deleted 698298

If I may add, don’t mean to offend any buyers here just sharing my thoughts, her rings are way overpriced. This sapphire is beautiful, the craftsmanship is good but the price is absurd! Tiny sapphire like that would cost £100 maybe bit more, total cost £3k+?! I get really upset when brands treat us like unknowledgeable dummies who can be ripped off. I bought three LE rings (all sold now) and although enjoyed them for a while, decided not to keep them (practicality). I now go to sources for stones and see what these things really cost. You can get a beautiful semi-precious tumble stone for £3!!! Literally. A beautiful raw peridot for £50...yet her peridot ring costs over £2k+? How does she come up with those prices is beyond me 
(Rant over )


----------



## shinyshiny

That is very expensive for such a small stone (comparatively). I would like it more if the stone was oriented the other way (landscape instead of portrait?! You know what I mean!)


----------



## shinyshiny

Consumer2much said:


> If I may add, don’t mean to offend any buyers here just sharing my thoughts, her rings are way overpriced. This sapphire is beautiful, the craftsmanship is good but the price is absurd! Tiny sapphire like that would cost £100 maybe bit more, total cost £3k+?! I get really upset when brands treat us like unknowledgeable dummies who can be ripped off. I bought three LE rings (all sold now) and although enjoyed them for a while, decided not to keep them (practicality). I now go to sources for stones and see what these things really cost. You can get a beautiful semi-precious tumble stone for £3!!! Literally. A beautiful raw peridot for £50...yet her peridot ring costs over £2k+? How does she come up with those prices is beyond me
> (Rant over )


I don’t know anything about jewellery supply chains but I would love to know the profit margin. Her lipsticks are not astronomical compared with the competition. It is a lot of money for semi precious stones but I adore the style and I’m not rich enough for William Welstead!

on the latter, for any other fans he has a web store now with a number of rings featured, with prices (normally only available on request). Not quite as much I was expecting but still out of my budget.


----------



## amatx

shinyshiny said:


> That is very expensive for such a small stone (comparatively). I would like it more if the stone was oriented the other way (landscape instead of portrait?! You know what I mean!)


I agree!


----------



## Deleted 698298

shinyshiny said:


> I don’t know anything about jewellery supply chains but I would love to know the profit margin. Her lipsticks are not astronomical compared with the competition. It is a lot of money for semi precious stones but I adore the style and I’m not rich enough for William Welstead!
> 
> on the latter, for any other fans he has a web store now with a number of rings featured, with prices (normally only available on request). Not quite as much I was expecting but still out of my budget.


A while ago I’ve decided to make some of my own jewellery, so I’m fairly confident quoting prices of gemstones from traders. The stone is a fraction of the total ring price (let’s say £150),  the material a tad more (gold £200 for 5g), obviously craftsmanship takes a chunk (maybe £300 total if she‘s outsourcing to regular craftsmen) but the astronomical portion goes to LE. I’m obviously making an educated guess here. And as to Welstead of course his rings are pretty and stones always have an interesting story but twice LE’s rings price is unattainable to me. He however sources stones himself and came up with the famous now design of the ring. That’s original and his brand, charge away if you think you deserve it. 
LE is first and foremost a make up artist, the rings not even an original design. Her rings are like Balmain for H&M, almost Balmain (Welstead if you catch my analogy) but not quite.
I think with LE it’s mostly marketing: ‘I’m going to make it expensive and exclusive, create a special aura around it’ - this sells well.
But to each their own if you have money to spare, WW’s and LE’s jewellery is definitely attractive.


----------



## shinyshiny

Consumer2much said:


> A while ago I’ve decided to make some of my own jewellery, so I’m fairly confident quoting prices of gemstones from traders. The stone is a fraction of the total ring price (let’s say £150),  the material a tad more (gold £200 for 5g), obviously craftsmanship takes a chunk (maybe £300 total if she‘s outsourcing to regular craftsmen) but the astronomical portion goes to LE. I’m obviously making an educated guess here. And as to Welstead of course his rings are pretty and stones always have an interesting story but twice LE’s rings price is unattainable to me. He however sources stones himself and came up with the famous now design of the ring. That’s original and his brand, charge away if you think you deserve it.
> LE is first and foremost a make up artist, the rings not even an original design. Her rings are like Balmain for H&M, almost Balmain (Welstead if you catch my analogy) but not quite.
> I think with LE it’s mostly marketing: ‘I’m going to make it expensive and exclusive, create a special aura around it’ - this sells well.
> But to each their own if you have money to spare, WW’s and LE’s jewellery is definitely attractive.


Since you sold your rings I’m interested in how easy they were to sell and how much of the retail value you were able to recoup. I didn’t think the resale value would be too good given all the things you have mentioned.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Silver ones sold for less than half original price. Gold one fetched a bit more than half. It wasn’t easy to sell but also didn’t take ages...Jewellery is very tricky when it comes to holding value I’d say.


----------



## shinyshiny

Consumer2much said:


> Silver ones sold for less than half original price. Gold one fetched a bit more than half. It wasn’t easy to sell but also didn’t take ages...Jewellery is very tricky when it comes to holding value I’d say.


I don’t think that’s too bad actually. Only the big iconic or rare pieces hold most of their value.

I think Lisa has splashed out a lot on the branding side (packaging in particular) and I’m interested to know about that side of her overheads too. Personally I could do without the box, though it makes it a more attractive resale proposition I guess. 

I wear and love mine so not an issue. I think it’s beautifully made and I’m very fussy about details. Not disputing that it’s overpriced.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Could someone talk me out of the blue topaz Grace in yellow gold? I've become slightly obsessed with it after looking through this thread... I love colourful gemstones in general and I love the packaging too 

A few questions I've been asking myself:
Can I afford it? Yes
Do I need it? ...Yes?  Okay I guess I don't _need_ it... It would go nicely with my blue topaz yellow gold earrings, but I already have a yellow gold blue topaz ring (granted, the topaz is nowhere near as nice)
Should I buy it? No! I've purchased a LOT of stuff during Black Friday including jewellery and an expensive af LED mask
But do I want it? AAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## orchidfan

Storm Spirit said:


> Could someone talk me out of the blue topaz Grace in yellow gold? I've become slightly obsessed with it after looking through this thread... I love colourful gemstones in general and I love the packaging too
> 
> A few questions I've been asking myself:
> Can I afford it? Yes
> Do I need it? ...Yes?  Okay I guess I don't _need_ it... It would go nicely with my blue topaz yellow gold earrings, but I already have a yellow gold blue topaz ring (granted, the topaz is nowhere near as nice)
> Should I buy it? No! I've purchased a LOT of stuff during Black Friday including jewellery and an expensive af LED mask
> But do I want it? AAAAAAHHHHHHH


Hi! It’s my first time posting, so my apologies if the formatting is all wrong. I’ve been following this thread for a while. I actually have the Grace gold in oval. My two cents: yes! It’s a beautiful ring. Perhaps my most favorite. Once I figure out how to attach pictures I can do that if you’d like. I currently have the Nicole, Betty, Grace, and Eva (the newest addition to my growing collection). I wear them everyday and they just shine. I totally think it’s worth it. A perfect little holiday gift to yourself. 
I know you asked to be talked out of it but I honestly don’t think you’ll regret it. Go for it.


----------



## silver_horizon

The price/value discussions are always so tiring imo. Of course, if you would diy or buy from a no name brand on the internet, it would be cheaper. But even if I would buy it from a small jeweller in my town, I would pay a lot, if not the same amount. I truly do not know where people get the idea that they could find the same cheaper anywhere else. If you like these exact pieces, you will have to purchase from Lisa. The ones I saw on the internet are all sometimes similar, but also different. The value? Depends on you, how much use and joy you get out of them. Reselling value? I think most jewelry doesn't resell that well, even popular brands like Tiffany. It just seems that a lot of people are really triggered by the price, while not obliged to buy. It's the same for everything. A popular brand name adds to the price, maybe the quality is not even better. But if you want that exact piece, you'll buy it or find a similar alternative, which will always be different.

@Storm Spirit: my mother was gifted the Grace in silver and it's just beautiful. It shines and sparkles. Just like the pictures in this thread, they're very true to reality. As for the price, it's probably more than you would pay elsewhere, but definitely not the same. I've never seen a topaz ring like this. But please correct me, if I'm wrong.


----------



## Storm Spirit

orchidfan said:


> Hi! It’s my first time posting, so my apologies if the formatting is all wrong. I’ve been following this thread for a while. I actually have the Grace gold in oval. My two cents: yes! It’s a beautiful ring. Perhaps my most favorite. Once I figure out how to attach pictures I can do that if you’d like. I currently have the Nicole, Betty, Grace, and Eva (the newest addition to my growing collection). I wear them everyday and they just shine. I totally think it’s worth it. A perfect little holiday gift to yourself.
> I know you asked to be talked out of it but I honestly don’t think you’ll regret it. Go for it.



Oooh I would love to see pics! I also quite like the Betty but the real life photos I've seen all seem to be much lighter in colour (almost white) than stock.


----------



## Storm Spirit

silver_horizon said:


> The price/value discussions are always so tiring imo. Of course, if you would diy or buy from a no name brand on the internet, it would be cheaper. But even if I would buy it from a small jeweller in my town, I would pay a lot, if not the same amount. I truly do not know where people get the idea that they could find the same cheaper anywhere else. If you like these exact pieces, you will have to purchase from Lisa. The ones I saw on the internet are all sometimes similar, but also different. The value? Depends on you, how much use and joy you get out of them. Reselling value? I think most jewelry doesn't resell that well, even popular brands like Tiffany. It just seems that a lot of people are really triggered by the price, while not obliged to buy. It's the same for everything. A popular brand name adds to the price, maybe the quality is not even better. But if you want that exact piece, you'll buy it or find a similar alternative, which will always be different.
> 
> @Storm Spirit: my mother was gifted the Grace in silver and it's just beautiful. It shines and sparkles. Just like the pictures in this thread, they're very true to reality. As for the price, it's probably more than you would pay elsewhere, but definitely not the same. I've never seen a topaz ring like this. But please correct me, if I'm wrong.



The Grace really is one of the nicest blue topaz rings I've seen! Urban Carats was mentioned in this thread so I had a look, but the quality of their gemstones doesn't even come close, and I like LE's "old cut" too.

I'm sold... Sending an email to customer service


----------



## orchidfan

Storm Spirit said:


> Oooh I would love to see pics! I also quite like the Betty but the real life photos I've seen all seem to be much lighter in colour (almost white) than stock.


Attached are two pictures of the Grace and Betty gold in oval I took outside in natural light. The Betty is an enigma. In some lights it’s a beautiful lavender shade, in others it looks like a darker Nicole and pulls milky white/gray. I need to clean them as I put lotion on my hands while wearing them so they aren’t really clean here. I hope the pictures show up nicely and this helps you.


----------



## amatx

Any thoughts on the new hoops and charms that launched today?? Not a big fan of her earrings in general, but it may be the closest I get to the Sophie, lol.


----------



## silver_horizon

I like the charms. Might order a pair for christmas.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

amatx said:


> Any thoughts on the new hoops and charms that launched today?? Not a big fan of her earrings in general, but it may be the closest I get to the Sophie, lol.



I love them! These are just up my street as I love drop earrings and gemstones! I have bought similar from Kiki McDonough in the past but her prices are too high now. Very tempted by the Sophie and Grace drops in yellow gold


----------



## amatx

Please post photos if you do purchase! Are you familiar with Scosha, a jewelry line based in Brooklyn? I've been buying and wearing her jewelry for years. It's more bohemian than LE but very pretty. I just purchased her diamond hoops and a few charms (including the attached), which should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Storm Spirit

orchidfan said:


> Attached are two pictures of the Grace and Betty gold in oval I took outside in natural light. The Betty is an enigma. In some lights it’s a beautiful lavender shade, in others it looks like a darker Nicole and pulls milky white/gray. I need to clean them as I put lotion on my hands while wearing them so they aren’t really clean here. I hope the pictures show up nicely and this helps you.



Thank you for these photos!! They're both beautiful   I love the Betty's pale pinky lavender, but wonder if the colour might be too pale in real life. I'm leaning towards the Grace, but I like both cushion and oval so it's a tough decision! I like cushion as it's such a statement ring and makes the stone pop but the oval feels more everyday. Are all of your LE rings oval, and how did you choose whether to get oval or cushion?


----------



## orchidfan

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you for these photos!! They're both beautiful   I love the Betty's pale pinky lavender, but wonder if the colour might be too pale in real life. I'm leaning towards the Grace, but I like both cushion and oval so it's a tough decision! I like cushion as it's such a statement ring and makes the stone pop but the oval feels more everyday. Are all of your LE rings oval, and how did you choose whether to get oval or cushion?


You’re welcome . The Betty is definitely pale. I’d ask Olivia to send you pictures of both the cushion and oval. The only cushion one I have is the Eva. I like the ovals more because as you mentioned it’s more every day. Then with the Eva I decided I wanted a change in style. I love the Grace a lot and either style works. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

amatx said:


> Please post photos if you do purchase! Are you familiar with Scosha, a jewelry line based in Brooklyn? I've been buying and wearing her jewelry for years. It's more bohemian than LE but very pretty. I just purchased her diamond hoops and a few charms (including the attached), which should arrive tomorrow.



I hadn’t heard of it but off to Google now  They are gorgeous! Please post photos when you receive them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

amatx said:


> Please post photos if you do purchase! Are you familiar with Scosha, a jewelry line based in Brooklyn? I've been buying and wearing her jewelry for years. It's more bohemian than LE but very pretty. I just purchased her diamond hoops and a few charms (including the attached), which should arrive tomorrow.



Eeek, have bought them! Couldn’t resist! I went for the yellow gold hoops with the Sophie drops. I cheated a bit as saw the Sophie drops were actually sold out since I last looked at the LE website (serves me right for dawdling!), so I ordered two of the individual drops as they are identical and there was only a tiny price difference doing it that way.

I love the Grace drops in yellow gold too but decided to wait as 1) I have overspent and 2) I’d like to get the Grace cushion cut ring in yellow gold as well eventually, so may wait to get that at the same time as the drops when funds allow!


----------



## amatx

Onebagtoomany said:


> Eeek, have bought them! Couldn’t resist! I went for the yellow gold hoops with the Sophie drops. I cheated a bit as saw the Sophie drops were actually sold out since I last looked at the LE website (serves me right for dawdling!), so I ordered two of the individual drops as they are identical and there was only a tiny price difference doing it that way.
> 
> I love the Grace drops in yellow gold too but decided to wait as 1) I have overspent and 2) I’d like to get the Grace cushion cut ring in yellow gold as well eventually, so may wait to get that at the same time as the drops when funds allow!


Oh no, you're a bad influence. I had just convinced myself I didn't need the Grace drops (and I don't!). LOVE the Sophie drops and can't wait to see your photos. Congrats!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

amatx said:


> Oh no, you're a bad influence. I had just convinced myself I didn't need the Grace drops (and I don't!). LOVE the Sophie drops and can't wait to see your photos. Congrats!



Sorry!  I have no self-restraint, lol. I need to sell some bits I need to move on pronto as I have been really bad recently. I’ll post photos when the Sophie drops arrive, hopefully by Monday!


----------



## orchidfan

Onebagtoomany said:


> Eeek, have bought them! Couldn’t resist! I went for the yellow gold hoops with the Sophie drops. I cheated a bit as saw the Sophie drops were actually sold out since I last looked at the LE website (serves me right for dawdling!), so I ordered two of the individual drops as they are identical and there was only a tiny price difference doing it that way.
> 
> I love the Grace drops in yellow gold too but decided to wait as 1) I have overspent and 2) I’d like to get the Grace cushion cut ring in yellow gold as well eventually, so may wait to get that at the same time as the drops when funds allow!


Ugh! Bad influence  I had to force myself not to get the Sophie drops and the Grace. I want both in gold. I am just going to wait until they restock and the holidays are over. I’ve spent too much this month already with everyone’s gifts since we aren’t seeing family. But I am tempted. 
looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## amatx

Thought I'd post my Scosha diamond hoop and pink sapphire/green emerald charm earring. (Not the best photo, but my 12-year-old son did the honors.) The charm is app. 7 mm x 3 mm. Would love to see any pics of the new LE hoops and charms if anyone has time to post. I noticed the Grace charm pair was back in stock (gulp).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

amatx said:


> Thought I'd post my Scosha diamond hoop and pink sapphire/green emerald charm earring. (Not the best photo, but my 12-year-old son did the honors.) The charm is app. 7 mm x 3 mm. Would love to see any pics of the new LE hoops and charms if anyone has time to post. I noticed the Grace charm pair was back in stock (gulp).



They look lovely on you! 

I have meant to post photos of my LE gold hoops and Sophie drops - I’ll try and get some on here tomorrow. They are very pretty but I was/am a bit disappointed with the size of the drops for the price, they are teeny tiny!

I’m going to keep them as they are still a beautiful pair of earrings but I don’t think I’ll be adding any more LE drops.

One positive is that the hoops fit my Kiki McDonough detachable drops perfectly which gives me some more wearing options.


----------



## orchidfan

amatx said:


> Thought I'd post my Scosha diamond hoop and pink sapphire/green emerald charm earring. (Not the best photo, but my 12-year-old son did the honors.) The charm is app. 7 mm x 3 mm. Would love to see any pics of the new LE hoops and charms if anyone has time to post. I noticed the Grace charm pair was back in stock (gulp).


It’s lovely on you!!


----------



## orchidfan

Onebagtoomany said:


> They look lovely on you!
> 
> I have meant to post photos of my LE gold hoops and Sophie drops - I’ll try and get some on here tomorrow. They are very pretty but I was/am a bit disappointed with the size of the drops for the price, they are teeny tiny!
> 
> I’m going to keep them as they are still a beautiful pair of earrings but I don’t think I’ll be adding any more LE drops.
> 
> One positive is that the hoops fit my Kiki McDonough detachable drops perfectly which gives me some more wearing options.


I am unsure how to reply to both at the same time so sorry for spamming everyone!
I’m a bit disappointed to hear they are much smaller than expected. I’d still love to see what they look like on you. I’m sure they’re lovely. 
however, your response has made me glad I did not purchase it.


----------



## amatx

Onebagtoomany said:


> They look lovely on you!
> 
> I have meant to post photos of my LE gold hoops and Sophie drops - I’ll try and get some on here tomorrow. They are very pretty but I was/am a bit disappointed with the size of the drops for the price, they are teeny tiny!
> 
> I’m going to keep them as they are still a beautiful pair of earrings but I don’t think I’ll be adding any more LE drops.
> 
> One positive is that the hoops fit my Kiki McDonough detachable drops perfectly which gives me some more wearing options.


Thank you so much! I had a similar reaction to their size, but they actually look well-proportioned when on. I purchased the hoops, the charms, and a pair of green tourmaline charms for around $780 during a Black Friday sale. I'm really enjoying them.

Congrats on your purchase and look forward to the photos! So glad to hear the hoops fit your other drops, too!


----------



## amatx

orchidfan said:


> It’s lovely on you!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## vzy

Just got these for Christmas! My fiancée ordered a set of the Eva charms and a single of the Anderson so that I can mix and match. As another poster mentioned they are small but look well proportioned once on the ear.

I am wearing them on a pair of gold hoops I owned previously - am thinking about getting the third charm added to a chain so that I can wear them as a set.


----------



## amatx

vzy said:


> Just got these for Christmas! My fiancée ordered a set of the Eva charms and a single of the Anderson so that I can mix and match. As another poster mentioned they are small but look well proportioned once on the ear.
> 
> I am wearing them on a pair of gold hoops I owned previously - am thinking about getting the third charm added to a chain so that I can wear them as a set.


What a special Christmas present! They look great, and good to know that they fit on different hoops. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

vzy said:


> Just got these for Christmas! My fiancée ordered a set of the Eva charms and a single of the Anderson so that I can mix and match. As another poster mentioned they are small but look well proportioned once on the ear.
> 
> I am wearing them on a pair of gold hoops I owned previously - am thinking about getting the third charm added to a chain so that I can wear them as a set.



They look gorgeous and what a good idea to put them on other hoops! Sadly I just tried this with my larger plain gold hoops and the drops don’t fit over the fastening part of the hoop, however they do fit on my Kiki McDonough diamond huggies so that’s another look to try.


----------



## shinyshiny

Late to the party and just now learning about the hoops and charms. The Scosha alternative is a lovely boho option @amatx.
On that theme this range makes me think of the Robinson Pelham hoops and charms. They are a bit younger and more whimsical with an emphasis on colour: 

I have a pair of rainbow hoops from RP.

i don’t think Lisa’s earrings appeal to me in the same way but maybe they’ll grow on me?


----------



## meninana

Hi you all! I've been coming to this thread every now and then because your photos are the best ressource! I'd like tp buy another LE ring but I'm so torn between the Kate and the Grace.. I'd love a more muted or icy blue if that makes sense and the Grace sometimes look so vibrant to me. On another hand, the Kate looks sometimes way too pale. If anyone have The Kate or The Grace in gold setting, how would you describe them? If you have a pic, it would be awesome   They're gorgeous but they're quite a splurge....


----------



## Always be drawing hearts

Wanted to share pictures of the rings I purchased before they go back to be sized.  Well the silver Cushion Eva is getting sized smaller and I am returning/exchanging the sliver cushion Grace & Josephine baby rings, partly because I realized the full size is not a lot more. Also, I have pasty pink cool toned skin and I could not find very many pictures of the rings on someone who didn't have a warm skin tone.  Which is concerning since gold doesn't usually look good on me but I love them so much that I think I don't care.  

*update my Elizabeth just arrived. 

The service has been amazing!  I bought a couple rings and they were all too big so they said no problem send them in and we will size them once for no charge. Then I was able to get another ring from my aunt eBay and because I had the original order number they are sizing that one much larger at no charge.  And when I went to order more rings and they weren't available in my size they said no problem we'll just make them bespoke for you again no charge.


----------



## amatx

Always be drawing hearts said:


> Wanted to share pictures of the rings I purchased before they go back to be sized.  Well the silver Cushion Eva is getting sized smaller and I am returning/exchanging the sliver cushion Grace & Josephine baby rings, partly because I realized the full size is not a lot more. Also, I have pasty pink cool toned skin and I could not find very many pictures of the rings on someone who didn't have a warm skin tone.  Which is concerning since gold doesn't usually look good on me but I love them so much that I think I don't care.
> 
> *update my Elizabeth just arrived.
> 
> The service has been amazing!  I bought a couple rings and they were all too big so they said no problem send them in and we will size them once for no charge. Then I was able to get another ring from my aunt eBay and because I had the original order number they are sizing that one much larger at no charge.  And when I went to order more rings and they weren't available in my size they said no problem we'll just make them bespoke for you again no charge.


Thanks for posting, and so stunning! I'm particularly taken by the shade of your Elizabeth. So glad you had a great experience with customer service.


----------



## amatx

meninana said:


> Hi you all! I've been coming to this thread every now and then because your photos are the best ressource! I'd like tp buy another LE ring but I'm so torn between the Kate and the Grace.. I'd love a more muted or icy blue if that makes sense and the Grace sometimes look so vibrant to me. On another hand, the Kate looks sometimes way too pale. If anyone have The Kate or The Grace in gold setting, how would you describe them? If you have a pic, it would be awesome   They're gorgeous but they're quite a splurge....


I'll share my Kate and Grace side by side--hope it helps. My Kate is silver, and I do think in photos the gold Kates look less pale. The Grace is vibrant but icy. It might be even icier in silver.

FYI, I bought my Grace on ebay from someone in the UK. It's in very good condition and exactly the size I wanted.


----------



## meninana

amatx said:


> I'll share my Kate and Grace side by side--hope it helps. My Kate is silver, and I do think in photos the gold Kates look less pale. The Grace is vibrant but icy. It might be even icier in silver.
> 
> FYI, I bought my Grace on ebay from someone in the UK. It's in very good condition and exactly the size I wanted.
> View attachment 5087079


Oohh thank you so much!! They're gorgeous! I'm still torn between these two but I've seen that the Grace is out of stock in my size so maybe I'll just have to go with the Kate 

@Always be drawing hearts : just like amatx, I think your Elizabeth has such a beautiful shade, I'm jealous  mine is dark and way more purple, it has almost no blue in it.


----------



## amatx

meninana said:


> Oohh thank you so much!! They're gorgeous! I'm still torn between these two but I've seen that the Grace is out of stock in my size so maybe I'll just have to go with the Kate
> 
> @Always be drawing hearts : just like amatx, I think your Elizabeth has such a beautiful shade, I'm jealous  mine is dark and way more purple, it has almost no blue in it.


I really think you can't go wrong with her rings. Truth be told, I wear my Kate (also have it in silver oval) more often than the Grace. And if you're afraid the Grace is "too much," you could opt for it in the Baby version. It's really pretty!


----------



## Always be drawing hearts

amatx said:


> I really think you can't go wrong with her rings. Truth be told, I wear my Kate (also have it in silver oval) more often than the Grace. And if you're afraid the Grace is "too much," you could opt for it in the Baby version. It's really pretty!


The baby version of the grace flashes blue but mine mostly looks silver.


----------



## Always be drawing hearts

just got my josephine and anderson.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so much more sparkly in person.


----------



## amatx

Great combo and SO pretty! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## nope9990

Hey everyone! I wanted to share a picture of my cushion cut Betty in sterling silver! This is what it looked like in front of my car’s LED headlights - almost periwinkle! It was the most gorgeous purple-pink-blue combination indoors! Unfortunately, I lost that ring while running errands one day. It just completely disappeared off my finger, sadly.

Anyway, I managed to purchase a replacement Betty and didn’t love the new one. It was more milky and opaque (my previous one was almost clear) and reflected yellow at the bottom. I wasn’t digging it - it almost looked like a mother of pearl ring. Although it is gorgeous, I wanted one that looked like my old one.

I’m currently in contact with Lisa’s team to get it swapped. I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## amatx

nope9990 said:


> Hey everyone! I wanted to share a picture of my cushion cut Betty in sterling silver! This is what it looked like in front of my car’s LED headlights - almost periwinkle! It was the most gorgeous purple-pink-blue combination indoors! Unfortunately, I lost that ring while running errands one day. It just completely disappeared off my finger, sadly.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to purchase a replacement Betty and didn’t love the new one. It was more milky and opaque (my previous one was almost clear) and reflected yellow at the bottom. I wasn’t digging it - it almost looked like a mother of pearl ring. Although it is gorgeous, I wanted one that looked like my old one.
> 
> I’m currently in contact with Lisa’s team to get it swapped. I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166590
> View attachment 5166591


Wow, your first ring was stunning--my Betty tends more toward your second stone. So sorry to hear about the loss. I've had great response from Lisa's team about resizing and other issues, so I hope they're as responsive to you with this problem. Thanks for sharing your photos! Anyone else wishing for LE to do some new rings??


----------



## Always be drawing hearts

Olivia is the best!  


nope9990 said:


> Hey everyone! I wanted to share a picture of my cushion cut Betty in sterling silver! This is what it looked like in front of my car’s LED headlights - almost periwinkle! It was the most gorgeous purple-pink-blue combination indoors! Unfortunately, I lost that ring while running errands one day. It just completely disappeared off my finger, sadly.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to purchase a replacement Betty and didn’t love the new one. It was more milky and opaque (my previous one was almost clear) and reflected yellow at the bottom. I wasn’t digging it - it almost looked like a mother of pearl ring. Although it is gorgeous, I wanted one that looked like my old one.
> 
> I’m currently in contact with Lisa’s team to get it swapped. I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166590
> View attachment 5166591


Olivia is the best!  I have actually, returned/exchanged several rings, they seem to be fine with it.    Sizing is also no charge the first time. My first Grace was almost silver and I got an Anderson that had paper thing gold around the stone so I returned both of them, I also returned a Kate because I just didn't like it.  They have never had a problem taking rings back or exchanging them.  BTW they will make you whatever ring you want for the same price.  You just have to wait 6 weeks for it.  

My Betty looks exactly like your new one too,   I would suggest the Eva or the Grace, they're the same price and they both do that color flash thing.  I will upload some pictures of all the rings I have.  They look so different in person.


----------



## EleanorOfAquitaine

Great to see so many more posts of LE rings in this thread! I first posted pics of my original Grace back in August 2018 here not long after her rings had first come out. I used to wear her all the time and now save her for more special occasions - I wore her everyday for almost a year. The silver bezel did get dinged up a bit but you can't notice unless you look really closely....the stone has remained intact and I don't see any scratches on it. I just took her out again and am reminded of how pretty she is! I remember thinking when she first came out how I would have maybe loved her even more in gold than silver, and in an oval shape...now looking at the LE site at her ring selection I see that's an option. But do I really need her?? Sigh lol...

I also love the Josephine oval and the Isabella oval both in gold. And I love her hoop earrings with the dangle charms. Her stuff is so classy. I don't know if I can bring myself to make another purchase because if you know jewelry then you know her stuff is pricy for what it is...

I have always had amazing experiences with Lisa's customer service as well. I've also purchased some of her new makeup this year and have been blown away by the quality of her lipsticks especially....they are now my HGs. Also, her Elevated Glow highlighter in crystal nebula is amazing...I still want to get my hands on a couple more of her blushes which sell out so fast!!


----------



## blingalingz

Hi all
Love all the sharing here!
I've recently bought 2 of LE rings. The Kate and Betty cushion cut.
I'm looking to get the Elizabeth next and wondering if those of you who have the Elizabeth could post the ring worn in natural daylight ? I'd appreciate it! Seems like some are really dark and some are coming off looking royal blue. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Here's my pics


----------



## Always be drawing hearts

blingalingz said:


> Hi all
> Love all the sharing here!
> I've recently bought 2 of LE rings. The Kate and Betty cushion cut.
> I'm looking to get the Elizabeth next and wondering if those of you who have the Elizabeth could post the ring worn in natural daylight ? I'd appreciate it! Seems like some are really dark and some are coming off looking royal blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249728
> 
> View attachment 5249732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my pics


All of her rings are like that they look almost clear in full sunlight and darker inside, however, they will make you a ring bespoke and you can ask for a darker or lighter stone.


----------



## amatx

blingalingz said:


> Hi all
> Love all the sharing here!
> I've recently bought 2 of LE rings. The Kate and Betty cushion cut.
> I'm looking to get the Elizabeth next and wondering if those of you who have the Elizabeth could post the ring worn in natural daylight ? I'd appreciate it! Seems like some are really dark and some are coming off looking royal blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249728
> 
> View attachment 5249732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my pics


I posted a pic of my Elizabeth (Post #172 in this thread) a year or two ago. I have a sapphire engagement ring and love blue stones, but I have to admit I don't wear this one as much as my Isabella or some of the others.

In other news, what do you all think of the new LE lipstick charms? They're not for me, especially at just over $1K US. I wish they'd make more of the smaller rings with different stones.


----------



## blingalingz

amatx said:


> I posted a pic of my Elizabeth (Post #172 in this thread) a year or two ago. I have a sapphire engagement ring and love blue stones, but I have to admit I don't wear this one as much as my Isabella or some of the others.
> 
> In other news, what do you all think of the new LE lipstick charms? They're not for me, especially at just over $1K US. I wish they'd make more of the smaller rings with different stones.



I received the Elizabeth and I love it. I do have a very blue tanzanite ring already but it's definitely a very different look and feel compared to the iolite. Iolite is a lot more mysterious than tanzanite in my opinion and the depths are different. Here are some pics 

The lipstick charms are overpriced but they do look pretty!


----------



## amatx

blingalingz said:


> I received the Elizabeth and I love it. I do have a very blue tanzanite ring already but it's definitely a very different look and feel compared to the iolite. Iolite is a lot more mysterious than tanzanite in my opinion and the depths are different. Here are some pics
> 
> The lipstick charms are overpriced but they do look pretty!


Your Elizabeth is stunning! I have the oval cut, but the cushion cut is so, so pretty.


----------



## silver_horizon

wow! i love the cushion cut!


----------



## Always be drawing hearts

Does anyone have pictures of Lisa Eldridge rings next to any David Yurman rings? 

I bought a Pomellato classic lemon quartz thinking it was going to look like an LE Meena....it does not, the stone is almost green in the light and they really don't stack well together but the David Yurman Chatelaine looked like it might.  I'm curious if anyone has a picture of that I couldn't find any on the web.


----------



## alyssacasler

Here is my Eva! It’s very sparking and pretty. When I first took it out of box I was surprised by how small the cushion cut is - somehow it looked bigger in Lisa’s videos and in my attached photo. It is beautiful but I’m not sure if it is the right one to have.


----------



## amatx

Thanks for posting a photo of your gorgeous new Eva! I think the size of the stone/setting looks great on your finger. The cushion setting definitely suits that stone. But decisions, decisions.


----------



## Azaza

Hello!
Does anyone have the rings in rose gold or know if the rose gold used is more copper or pink in tone?


----------

